# Sebastian Spinczyk / InnerPartisan / Killersepp / breadnguns / Seb_uHu / 0uterPartisan



## chimpburgers (May 4, 2016)

If you've followed the Kiwi Farms review thread for a while, you'll know who this sperg is. For those who don't, I'll let these screencaps give you a picture of what kind of retard this is. He was the same sperg that wanted to DDoS the site and much more. 



















There's more screencaps posted in that thread, but for a while, I was racking my brain trying to figure out this idiot's powerword. Well, he's dumber than he looks because he uses the same exact username on his Skype account. @hood LOLCOW alerted me to this and I proceeded to really dig into who this could be. I found a lot and even what city he lives in, but haven't been able to find a dox yet. 

Powerword:






Facebook:

http://archive.md/itEic

Some Disquis comments:

http://archive.md/2QH0x



Spoiler


















Pics:


Spoiler
















Spoiler: Connection that they are the same guy confirmed









Friends list on Facebook:

 

QuickMeme page:

http://archive.md/Yvbl9

Even yesterday this spastic was jizzing in his pants at the thought of Kiwi Farms being taken down.






He wants it _all _shut down guys. I'm so scurred. Lol.


----------



## CatParty (May 4, 2016)

https://plus.google.com/103590926037256768495
https://archive.md/lKPXr


----------



## chimpburgers (May 4, 2016)

http://www.zenofdesign.com/fem-freak/


----------



## Rou (May 4, 2016)

It's so cringe when people use 4chan manners outside of 4chan.


----------



## Wafflez (May 7, 2016)

Been in his city a bunch of times, wouldn't surprise me if I came across him before. Probably runs around at weeb events.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 17, 2016)

Can someone translate sperg for me?

http://archive.md/WjMpT


----------



## Ruin (May 17, 2016)

Looks like every male feminist ever


----------



## Portajohn (May 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Can someone translate sperg for me?
> 
> http://archive.md/WjMpT


"Furthermore, I consider that Kiwi Farms must be destroyed. But you already knew that."

It's a reference to this.


----------



## techno-confederate (May 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Can someone translate sperg for me?
> 
> http://archive.md/WjMpT


"Furthermore,  I consider that Kiwifarms must be destroyed." It's a reference to an ancient Roman senator named Cato who ended all his speeches with "And furthermore I think that Carthage ought to be destroyed.”


----------



## chimpburgers (May 18, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## Wafflez (May 27, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Lol.



Holy crap. He can't even get latin grammar right. (Translation of his crap: "France is completely divided in three parts.")

By the way, his twitter account says "radical humanist". If he actually was so, then he wouldn't also call himself a feminist. It is like calling yourself an egalitarian and a black supremacist at the same time.


----------



## HG 400 (May 28, 2016)

Go on, Vordrak. Message him. Maybe *this* will be the guy who finally joins you.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 21, 2016)

Ooooh, I had a look back at Colby Klauss thread and found something interesting

https://tweetsave.com/_lifestyled/status/706222773476134912

Guess who shows up?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 18, 2016)

https://twitter.com/Glinner/status/766341430830886913
http://archive.md/iLUTk

Glinner was just tweeting to this neckbeard guy. I knew his name sounded familiar.

Aaaand it turns out Sebby is Rat Kinged with the bunch of Norasphere cows. Can't say I'm shocked.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Sep 12, 2016)

Spoiler: Screenshot of Youtube Channel











https://www.youtube.com/user/InnerPartisan/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/InnerPartisan/videos
From what I can tell from his Youtube channel, he doesn't make content.  He just has music videos and a X in 5 seconds video.


----------



## cumrobbery (Sep 17, 2016)

sebastian


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 16, 2017)

Sebastian keeps getting roasted by e-famous youtubers. He's very bad at arguing.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 17, 2017)

Talk about get noticed by senpai and then getting sandblasted by them.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 18, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Talk about get noticed by senpai and then getting sandblasted by them.



I notice that's a running them that defines Sebastian's life online.
He screeches at senpai, gets noticed, gets promptly destroyed and told to fuck off, then pretends he won and goes back to step one a few minutes later.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 14, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage



Spoiler


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 14, 2017)

If any of the people responding to the sperg were from SA, they'd know the proper response is, "Nice meltdown."


----------



## Ol' Puss (Jun 15, 2017)

:autism:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 16, 2017)

Perverted Cat said:


> :autism:
> 
> View attachment 234455



I hope to god twitter is doing this on purpose just to piss these guys off.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Jul 10, 2017)

https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/884295688372334592

https://archive.md/yKhKG


----------



## c-no (Jul 15, 2017)

Might not be much in contributing to thread but the guy has a Patreon apparently.
https://www.patreon.com/innerpartisan

Also, just to say in terms of seeing this guy on Twitter, it could be me with some bias but one attempt at him in a response to Mombot seems to fall rather flat.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/886043911784976388
tl:dr Mombot just points out a clickbait article that seems to be a bit late in reviewing a game (where it also mentions Nigel Farage and Brexit). Inner Partisan attempts some sort of witty remark saying "mombot uncovers a British site referencing British politics".

While GG is autistic cancer and he replies to one that comes from the pro-side, InnerPartisan could be part of the autistic anti side, especially in popping up, making some sort of Twitter burn that would more likely end up falling on its ass.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 15, 2017)

c-no said:


> especially in popping up, making some sort of Twitter burn that would more likely end up falling on its ass.



His burns are so tepid I've felt ice cubes that were hotter than them.


----------



## c-no (Jul 15, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> It's burns are so tepid I've felt ice cubes that were hotter than them.


It could just be one not getting the joke but then again, it wouldn't be surprising to see other attempts at burning other Twitter users fall this badly. That said, here is another. This falls back to Kurt Eichenwald being caught with hentai.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/857936571710017537
Ian Miles Cheong makes a joke, saying someone misinterpreted Eichenwald's hentai investigation as something unrelated to journalism, InnerPartisan tries to make burn in saying Ian's a virgin. Because that has to mean something.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 31, 2017)

https://twitter.com/realbuntyking/status/900883392580943872

He tried to get Bunty King fired, claiming to Bunty's boss that Bunty "harasses women"


----------



## c-no (Sep 11, 2017)

Lately, with PewDiePie saying a racial slur gaining traction and a game dev tried to DMCA him, Inner Partisan did make some responses over some popular Youtubers making their opinions on it.

A salty Inner Partisan tries to call out Keemstar. "Delete your entire existence"
http://archive.md/rikua

The Chris Raygun guy makes some sort of tweet related to this PDP controversy, meanwhile Inner Partisan says these people are all trying to defend a racist.
http://archive.md/yAXy1

In all honesty, while the word PDP said does have a history behind it, saying it won't really equate to white supremacist unless PDP actually showed white supremacist ideas. At worst, PDP is just being an edgelord.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 11, 2017)

c-no said:


> In all honesty, while the word PDP said does have a history behind it, saying it won't really equate to white supremacist unless PDP actually showed white supremacist ideas. At worst, PDP is just being an edgelord.



These guys didn't understand this during the jew joke "controversy" and they won't understand it this time, or any time in the future.


----------



## neogafrefugeenumber44634 (Sep 15, 2017)

Since I don't have a twitter account or if I do I forgot it, I cannot try a zinger or two on this guy.

Since he has a worf avatar I thought about replying to anything stupid he said with "very cleaver, eat any good books lately?"

then if he responded "Lolcow! Lactate for me!" 

I know lame but if is he a star trek nerd that may cause him to flip out. Anyone want to try those out on him see if takes the bait?


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 15, 2017)

I assume that "$10 Forum" title is a reference to SA?


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Keystone (Sep 24, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 285658



"Kiwifarms user, huh?"

Not an argument, Sebastian.


----------



## neogafrefugeenumber44634 (Sep 24, 2017)

Keystone said:


> "Kiwifarms user, huh?"
> 
> Not an argument, Sebastian.



His twitter is pretty boring now. His tits have become dry.


----------



## c-no (Oct 1, 2017)

neogafrefugeenumber44634 said:


> His twitter is pretty boring now. His tits have become dry.


Reposint this since the maintenance did kill off the post: As far his twitter goes, this is probably the best salt the Farms got out of him, considering this is recent-ish. Truly we must be losers despite having a life outside of the ausitic Kiwi Farms, so says some German sperg who may or may not have a Worf fetish.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## c-no (Oct 29, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 294627


Late as this is, it's funny yet not surprising he'd be one of the many angry at some website citing the Farms.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Nov 4, 2017)

His tweet stems from this: http://archive.md/40rSG


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 16, 2017)

He's still butthurt and stalking Mombot.


----------



## c-no (Nov 16, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He's still butthurt and stalking Mombot.
> 
> View attachment 315060
> 
> View attachment 315059


LOL due to the person he responded to. On that same note, him saying gamers are trash is an irony since the guy himself has a Twitch and Youtube where he tries to play video games. That on a technical stance makes him trash.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 17, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He's still butthurt and stalking Mombot.
> 
> View attachment 315060
> 
> View attachment 315059



Shame we can't run the site's server in the heads of some of these cows. God knows we live there rent free.


----------



## c-no (Nov 18, 2017)

Keystone said:


> Shame we can't run the site's server in the heads of some of these cows. God knows we live there rent free.


True as that is, at least we can know these people are still salty. Never forget that some are salty enough to say we should be flayed alive. Also just to say as a sort of irony I noticed: IP says gamers are trash. One thing to note, this is coming from a man who 1) has Twitch channel where he plays vidya and 2) has a YT where he uploaded videos from his Twitch. In a sense, his gamers are trash can apply to him even if he claims he isn't a gamer (if that were the case, then why have a Twitch channel where you spend time playing video games?).


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He's still butthurt and stalking Mombot.


[last tweet]

Wow.

_So progressive_ to think a torture practiced by ancient Assyrians should be done in 2017.


----------



## c-no (Nov 27, 2017)

ToroidalBoat said:


> [last tweet]
> 
> Wow.
> 
> _So progressive_ to think a torture practiced by ancient Assyrians should be done in 2017.


But we ain't humans fam, we're evil trolls that deserve to be flayed because of dox from public info and simply using Twitter's search function to see if he legit is from Germany (which he confirmed in a Tweet, thus tying him to one of his Disqus comments).

Serious note: part of the reason he's salty is because we do have his dox. What makes that funny though is that part of the info of his dox was all tied to using the same name. By using something like innerpartisan, one could simply google the name and get any other sites that made use of it besides just Twitter. He could of saved some face and say it wasn't him by saying his name wasn't Sebastian (futile attempt since his online name and his actual name are in the same image) or just brush all of that aside. Instead, he gets angry enough that he wants the site taken down and still salty enough to tell one Kiwi Farmer that we should all be flayed alive.

On a side note, lol at the title for this thread since it may as well be fitting for a guy that runs a Twitch channel and plays vidya.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2017)

His timeline is salt as far as the eyes can see.


----------



## Done (Nov 28, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> His timeline is salt as far as the eyes can see.
> 
> View attachment 322341
> View attachment 322342


That GameJourno account produces a lot of salt everyday. Dan Olson is also in the comments to that last tweet lol.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 28, 2017)

I love that GameJourno parody account. Motherfucker is so on point with the sarcasm that you forget he's a parody sometimes. Probably why tards like Sebastian here are so assblasted by him; he caricatures them and their clique perfectly.


----------



## Done (Nov 28, 2017)

Keystone said:


> I love that GameJourno parody account. Motherfucker is so on point with the sarcasm that you forget he's a parody sometimes. Probably why tards like Sebastian here are so assblasted by him; he caricatures them and their clique perfectly.


I suspect he is a Mombot alt. And it would be fitting since she dunks on them daily.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 28, 2017)

neural said:


> I suspect he is a Mombot alt. And it would be fitting since she dunks on them daily.



It'd be great if she pulled another Zach Attack on them, but with that account.


----------



## c-no (Nov 29, 2017)

Keystone said:


> I love that GameJourno parody account. Motherfucker is so on point with the sarcasm that you forget he's a parody sometimes. Probably why tards like Sebastian here are so assblasted by him; he caricatures them and their clique perfectly.


To be assblasted over such an account. It's funny to a German guy with a Worf fetish get angry over a sort of parody account. Either he's lacking a sense of humor or just giving too much of a fuck over a parody account.



Keystone said:


> It'd be great if she pulled another Zach Attack on them, but with that account.


If that was the case, sperg like InnerPartisan wouldn't get angry over a parody account. IIRC the Zach Attack relied on a fake account getting angry at mombot. This one isn't holding punches in shitposting tweets that take jabs at game journalist.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## c-no (Dec 1, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 324218


I can't wait for InnerPartisan or any other sperg to think that's literally Mombot. GameJournoLit's just a parody account that likely is ran by someone else. If it is mombot, I'd be surprised. Not surprising is InnerPartisan being daft to think it must be Mombot just because someone parodies gaming journalist.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 1, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 324218



This guy is still hilarious 

https://twitter.com/GameJournoLit/status/936433062010851328 (http://archive.md/Fkiuh)

Also took a shot at Greg Weber (9volt) over the one thing that probably helped drive his ass off twitter:

https://twitter.com/GameJournoLit/status/936436686418071552 (http://archive.md/XuKx3)

I also love that IMAX tier projection going on Sebastian's tweet to Notch. Sebastian still doesn't seem to understand that tards like him can do *nothing* to Markus or his literal billions of dollars. You can see how much petulant angst that causes zealots like Sebastian. Not trying to suck off Notch, but he'll very likely be remembered for Minecraft much like how Miyamoto is remembered for Mario and all his games. Sebastian on the other hand...well, again, he described his own fate pretty well in that tweet of his.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 1, 2017)

I find the use of Worf as his avatar very appropriate - an angry, violent re-tard represents him perfectly.


----------



## c-no (Dec 1, 2017)

Keystone said:


> I also love that IMAX tier projection going on Sebastian's tweet to Notch. Sebastian still doesn't seem to understand that tards like him can do *nothing* to Markus or his literal billions of dollars. You can see how much petulant angst that causes zealots like Sebastian. Not trying to suck off Notch, but he'll very likely be remembered for Minecraft much like how Miyamoto is remembered for Mario and all his games. Sebastian on the other hand...well, again, he described his own fate pretty well in that tweet of his.


The only thing they can truly do is just bitch about him on Twitter and give each other ass pats over some sort of insult they throw at a man who has millions of "fuck you" money. Notch will always be remembered as a guy who made Minecraft. If they wanted him to be remembered for Twitter spats and shitpost, you'd have to really keep pushing that shit out for anyone that actually gives a fuck (even then, Notch isn't really working on Minecraft anymore ever since Microsoft owns Minecraft). However, InnerPartisan can be remembered by us as a Twitter sperg who is very salty towards us and by other Twitter spergs as either an SJW who did no wrong (the camp he is in) or as a screeching liberal sperg (by the other camp who think he's just an asshole).



TheImportantFart said:


> I find the use of Worf as his avatar very appropriate - an angry, violent re-tard represents him perfectly.


Considering he feels we should be flayed, that could make it appropriate.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## c-no (Dec 17, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 336102
> 
> View attachment 336103


The only right-wing stuff it had was Bannon trying to weaponize the autism with Milo (which may as well varied because while some may of gone right wing, others wouldn't bother with poltics along with already having people that were right wing before having a gay Ann Coulter). Then again, Innerpartisan would try to say how else GG would make one turn into a republican.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 18, 2017)

Cow crossovers.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 18, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossovers.
> 
> View attachment 337709



Plottwist: literally nobody in that screencap has a job and they spend all day sperging at each other on twitter dot com.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 18, 2017)

Now that’s not fair, Ian probably spent a few hours manually killing all those ants.


----------



## c-no (Dec 19, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Plottwist: literally nobody in that screencap has a job and they spend all day sperging at each other on twitter dot com.


They definitely have a job: being Twitter spergs where they pretty much shit talk about people they don't like. In all seriousness though, it's funny they have to get angry at a tweet to try and burn a Twitter sperg.



Chan the Wizard said:


> Now that’s not fair, Ian probably spent a few hours manually killing all those ants.


It's a tough job for an Asian man, especially when he's getting shat upon by a German and a Britbong (don't know what first world country the skeleton comes from though).


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 19, 2017)

c-no said:


> It's a tough job for an Asian man, especially when he's getting shat upon by a German and a Britbong (don't know what first world country the skeleton comes from though).


Canada. 30,000+ tweets, 102,000+ likes. Less than 200 followers. Pinned tweet is jacking off to Chelsea Van Valkenburg from two years ago.


----------



## c-no (Dec 19, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Canada. 30,000+ tweets, 102,000+ likes. Less than 200 followers. Pinned tweet is jacking off to Chelsea Van Valkenburg from two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 337954


Considering this, perhaps one could see an irony in all of this: an Asian sperg guy with conservative leanings getting shat on/Twitter burned by three white liberals.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 19, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Plottwist: literally nobody in that screencap has a job and they spend all day sperging at each other on twitter dot com.



To be fair that was a plot twist even Shamaylan could've seen coming.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 19, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Canada. 30,000+ tweets, 102,000+ likes. Less than 200 followers. Pinned tweet is jacking off to Chelsea Van Valkenburg from two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 337954



And its another wannabe indie game dev noone's heard of 

W...wait, are we sure this isn't a David Gallant sockpuppet?


----------



## c-no (Dec 19, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> And its another wannabe indie game dev noone's heard of
> 
> W...wait, are we sure this isn't a David Gallant sockpuppet?


It's funny to see on Twitter these game devs that you never hear of sperg about people they don't like, especially if said dev worked on a game one hasn't even heard of.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## c-no (Dec 20, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> View attachment 338782


While his address isn't on here, he more or less gave off what city and country he lives in/came from.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Keystone (Jan 5, 2018)

https://twitter.com/mombot/status/949397815712624641 (http://archive.md/NEBG5)



This was the original tweet:




https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/949394236000088069 (http://archive.md/9XWkx)

Reminder that this is the same faggot who cries he'll kill himself if girls don't give him their nudes. Yet here he is acting indignant and sanctimonious over us telling cows to off themselves [citation needed]. Edit: this is actually some other cow that goes by @commiesona -- next paragraph is accurate tho.

Oh and "pretending to actually  care about other humans" Sebastian? I guess that comment of yours about wanting us flayed alive for laughing at re.tards like you doesn't count, right?


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 5, 2018)

Keystone said:


> View attachment 349695
> https://twitter.com/mombot/status/949397815712624641 (http://archive.md/NEBG5)
> 
> 
> ...


He's mad.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 5, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> He's mad.
> 
> View attachment 349809



Oh Sebastian, who do you think you're fooling? I'm addressing him like this because it's drop dead obvious he occasionally checks this thread. I mean he certainly has the time to do it, what with sitting on twitter all goddamned day mewling about da ebul gamergoobers. And not to beat a dead horse too much, but it's still hilarious to see him get so assblasted over Mombot because she fooled him and the rest of his retarded clique so hard with her Zach Attack troll.


----------



## soryu (Jan 5, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossovers.
> 
> View attachment 337709


"15 minutes each day" It hilarious because it's noticeably way less compared to how much Sebastian obviously spends on Twitter.

He also used Killersepp and Necatorseppus as usernames back in the day.




His last.fm is still active.
Not sure if this is his Steam profile, but I wouldn't put it past him since the user's had a game ban.


----------



## c-no (Jan 5, 2018)

Keystone said:


> View attachment 349695
> https://twitter.com/mombot/status/949397815712624641 (http://archive.md/NEBG5)
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it was Commiesona who cried unless you gave him nudes. InnerPartisan is simply buddies with some ratkings and thinks gamers are trash despite having his own Twitch and YT where he plays vidya. Also, one can be an asshole and still care about others. After all, you have to be a complete and utter sociopathic monster to not really care about people but for InnerPartisan, some autistic spat he has towards a GamerGate shitposter can only mean any sympathy she could have for a dead guys family must be fake.



Hellfire said:


> He's mad.
> 
> View attachment 349809


"Sad bottomfeeders". Says a guy who is obsessed with wanting this site taken down. I wouldn't put it past him in that he either lurks this thread or has a buddy sending him updates. How else would he had told me that Kiwi Farmers should be flayed alive? What makes this whole spat he could have with the Farms funny: His thread only has 4 pages. Any content he does that gets posted are just angry tweets. And for his dox, the worst on it is just his real name and hometown being linked to a username he uses for other sites. If his dox is why he'd want this site gone, it'd be pretty funny and laughable since his dox is very pitiful compared to the public info of other spergs that was posted. If anything, whatever autistic spat he has with a shitposter, it's funny how much salt he gives out to mombot. Whether she is a white dude or a legit Japanese mom with kids, IP is simply creating salt in this.



Keystone said:


> Oh Sebastian, who do you think you're fooling? I'm addressing him like this because it's drop dead obvious he occasionally checks this thread. I mean he certainly has the time to do it, what with sitting on twitter all goddamned day mewling about da ebul gamergoobers. And not to beat a dead horse too much, but it's still hilarious to see him get so assblasted over Mombot because she fooled him and the rest of his exceptional clique so hard with her Zach Attack troll.


How else would he tell me that while gamers are trash, Kiwifarmers should be flayed alive? Since he could be checking this thread, he may as well tell Twitter to ban despite the worst I do on Twitter is simply shitpost and laugh at people thinking GG is more than just neckbeards upset over vidya.



soryu said:


> "15 minutes each day" It hilarious because it's noticeably way less compared to how much Sebastian obviously spends on Twitter.
> 
> He also used Killersepp and Necatorseppus as usernames back in the day.
> 
> ...


This is his Steam. It's private but it is him considering the name and Worf avatar he uses.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 5, 2018)

c-no said:


> Actually, it was Commiesona who cried unless you gave him nudes. InnerPartisan is simply buddies with some ratkings and thinks gamers are trash despite having his own Twitch and YT where he plays vidya.



Ah whoops, mistook one neckbeard cow for another. My bad. They kinda blend together after a while y'know?


----------



## c-no (Jan 5, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Ah whoops, mistook one neckbeard cow for another. My bad. They kinda blend together after a while y'know?


Well, they are something of anti-GG spergs who both have a sort of hateboner towards mombot if their angry tweets are anything to go by, especially when saying the same things like "fake Japanese mom". Only difference is that one's a German dude that's been anti-GG when it GG was a thing, the other was GG for a while until he tried to emotionally manipulate for nudes only to be laughed at and decided to switch sides.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 8, 2018)

Minor update:



https://twitter.com/mombot/status/950337706919321600 (http://archive.md/qqJCJ)




https://twitter.com/mombot/status/950340429848895488 (http://archive.md/STjZO)

母親を覚えて、あなたはここに永遠にいる -- even if it's just lurking.

Not wrong about the "ardent reader" part, that's for sure.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jan 8, 2018)

Sebastian fires back @mombot


----------



## Done (Jan 8, 2018)

Ambivalenz said:


>


Oh I think he's plenty interested in what we're saying about him.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 8, 2018)

Can always tell how annoyed and/or nervous they are when they trot out the "they're obsessed with me!" line in response to having their behavior or past actions called out.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 8, 2018)

Ambivalenz said:


> Sebastian fires back @mombot
> View attachment 351484 View attachment 351485 View attachment 351486 View attachment 351487 View attachment 351488 View attachment 351489


 "_You_ use kiwi farms! I don't, except when I do!" "Who even uses that site?" "Uh us leftist furries do, to be safe??"


----------



## c-no (Jan 9, 2018)

Ambivalenz said:


> Sebastian fires back @mombot
> View attachment 351484 View attachment 351485 View attachment 351486 View attachment 351487 View attachment 351488 View attachment 351489


He should really cut back on the salt. He simply could just ignore and/or block mombot but then again, how else could he get asspats with his salty hot takes towards a shitposter? Also lol. Mombot doesn't really have an account here but it is funny if InnerPartisan thinks someone he spergs against is anything more than an unregistered lurker of the farms.

Also: "Don't care about Kiwi Farms". Yet InnerPartisan did make some mentions of the site, one of which was saying to what was Vox thinking when they cited the Farms in relation to the author of My Immortal. Also, the tweets of him mentioning the Farms do stretch into 2017.



neural said:


> Oh I think he's plenty interested in what we're saying about him.


If he wasn't interested, he would of just ignored Kiwi Farms and not get salty over it. If he really wants to show he doesn't give a fuck, he could simply ignore the site and not get bothered at hearing the name like when Vox cited the Farms. As for the shut down, that was more over some brit (or other sperg) obsessed with wanting to take down Null and site. If he does however lurk around the site, that would actually infer he has some sort of interest towards it unlike what his white knight is claiming.



Hellfire said:


> "_You_ use kiwi farms! I don't, except when I do!" "Who even uses that site?" "Uh us leftist furries do, to be safe??"


To truly be safe from having a thread on Kiwi Farms, one must simply not sperg hard about it like Inner Partisan did back then or having your social media account linked to another account where you have your deep dark fantasies posted on it. If the worst you have on KF is simply being in a salt thread, then technically you aren't really a cow so much as just someone being salty at something like not having someone pump your gas or getting angry at some internet media group because they had a video where they made fun of a trailer.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 9, 2018)

Even despite his years long whining about us, he's so fucking boring he only has a five page thread.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 9, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Can always tell how annoyed and/or nervous they are when they trot out the "they're obsessed with me!" line in response to having their behavior or past actions called out.



Yup. Nigga has a fucking 5 page thread which makes him the barest fucking bug on our radar yet he is this fucking salty and screechy. Even fucking blue bear has thicker skin than this sprout


----------



## c-no (Jan 9, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Even despite his years long whining about us, he's so fucking boring he only has a five page thread.


Beyond his tweets about Kiwis and having a circlejerk on the claim of not being interested in us, there isn't much else to him other than being salty to some Twitter users he could simply ignore and block.



Judge Holden said:


> Yup. Nigga has a fucking 5 page thread which makes him the barest fucking bug on our radar yet he is this fucking salty and screechy. Even fucking blue bear has thicker skin than this sprout


One can only imagine he might use the count of this page to show how we're just bottom feeders but even then, him making brief mentions and complaints would be the bare minimum of him being mentioned here, especially if he's being salty to another user like mombot.


----------



## c-no (Jan 14, 2018)

Double post but:
In a Twitter cow crossover
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/952390719708323841

IMC thinks the Hawaiin missle could of been a test despite it being a fuck up iirc. InnerPartisan takes this as IMC wanting a war with IMC thinking duck and cover saves a person.

Aside from some IMC sperging, InnerPartisan also thinks people defending PDP may be hypocrites or something because of the Logan Paul shitstorm.
http://archive.md/U1ol5

Also, he may butt heads with some hot take account that has referenced his tweets.
http://archive.md/4l93Z
http://archive.md/5Xdsk

And also with some "Nazi pug guy" over how Polygon isn't dying. (Dying or not, Polygon is still crap and the article IP rt'd is nothing more than clickbait that tries to use two YouTubers and a controversy).
http://archive.md/Jfn96

Even if InnerPartisan turns out to not really be a lolcow, he is a sperg with social media. Why is it regardless of sides, anyone even bothers getting into some sort of shitflinging outside of likes and :autism:?

Also, gamers may as well be some sort of target of his for jokes or something. Then again, one may as well wonder what groups has a beef with what group on Twitter to try and make jokes and hot takes.
http://archive.md/VLkiq


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 22, 2018)

Cow crossover #MyersTwitter


----------



## Keystone (Jan 22, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover #MyersTwitter
> 
> View attachment 363261
> 
> ...



"How do memes that sarcastically take the piss out of someone work?"


----------



## c-no (Jan 25, 2018)

Crossover in terms of an IMC tweet over GooberGate: IMC makes a simple yup response to a tweet saying Nathan Grayson is a liar and giving a positive review to Depression Quest. InnerPartisan touches the poop with a lol and makes what may as well be some circlejerk over goobergaters.
http://archive.md/Q4dtU

While Grayson's review could be nonexistant (though one could also say it could of also been scrubbed and removed), Grayson did have some sort of involvement though. Still, it's just autistic shit regardless.
http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sdbke3
http://archive.md/BrtTm
Honestly, GG is spergery all around and one could laugh but its funny to see a sort of hanger-on or ratking pozload my negholep. If one on either side tries to say this is more than autism such as morality of being a dissenting voice or whatever with some vidya journalism shit that has been dead, then lol since this is just autism that they still touch.


Also from a random Twitter post:
http://archive.md/cKlbx
Something about some Twitter sperg and Shadman. The random twitter post also notes InnerPartisan comment of "standing with srhbutts". Do note the irony of it.


Spoiler


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 2, 2018)

c-no said:


> And also with some "Nazi pug guy" over how Polygon isn't dying. (Dying or not, Polygon is still crap and the article IP rt'd is nothing more than clickbait that tries to use two YouTubers and a controversy).
> http://archive.md/Jfn96



"Nazi Pug Guy" is a Scottish youtube comedian (Count Dankula) who made a video of his girlfriend's adorable pug doing what he referred to as "the least cute thing I can think of" and made it do nazi salutes on camera.

People took offense to this and he's in court for some bullshit "hate speech" charges, and Sebastian here supports this because he's incapable of understand jokes and irony. Which is why he has a lolcow thread.


----------



## c-no (Feb 2, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> "Nazi Pug Guy" is a Scottish youtube comedian (Count Dankula) who made a video of his girlfriend's adorable pug doing what he referred to as "the least cute thing I can think of" and made it do nazi salutes on camera.
> 
> People took offense to this and he's in court for some bullshit "hate speech" charges, and Sebastian here supports this because he's incapable of understand jokes and irony. Which is why he has a lolcow thread.


Considering the jokes, he must of taken this tweet too seriously.
http://archive.md/7LYHy

I don't know if the Twitter user he dunks on is a lolcow (though he could be a sperg) but I feel the OH NO NO thing may of been a joke Sebastian took too seriously.

Edit: lel
https://twitter.com/stillgray/status/959596778059255810
Cheong responds, saying what @Feline Darkmage had said. Can't to see autistic slapfighting from Innerpartisan over a joke he took seriously.

Second edit:
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/959605763617579008

Innerpartisan has his own circlejerk over Lo Ping because of some article InnerPartisan took seriously. Even with his own followers participating in this, InnerPartisan still took a joke seriously and owned himself by doing so.


----------



## LetterlandMafia (Feb 23, 2018)

Our friend Seb has a typically reasonable and nuanced reaction to someone making a shitty joke:






As someone else in this thread said, it's a testament to how boring he is that his reaction to everything is to ramp it up to 11 (that's the German in him, I guess) and he still can't get a decent thread going. Also, his OP doesn't make sense - shouldn't it say 'criticism, no matter how invalid, isn't censorship'?


----------



## c-no (Feb 23, 2018)

LetterlandMafia said:


> Our friend Seb has a typically reasonable and nuanced reaction to someone making a shitty joke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One may as well think that all Germans are angry pissbabies based off how a German Worf fetishist on Twitter acts. Then again, this is Twitter and IP may as well be a good example of a sperg taking shit too seriously.

Far as he goes in reactions or gamer shit, he manages to keep up a spat with mombot, all while trying to make crappy hot takes:

http://archive.md/xBPfg
He tries to make a hot take in mombot thinking he defends lootboxes, nevermind this is all started with him trying to make some hot take in correlating Belgium banning loot-boxes as "censorship.

http://archive.md/3FjvR
Somehow, the hive-kicker known as mombot is a liar or hypocrite because she hoped other countries would be like Belgium with loot-boxes.

http://archive.md/d5VCN
He tries to argue with someone that was questioning his hot-take on the Gamers™.

As a final bit of irony with the Gamers™ pissbaby bit, IP himself may as well be one, whether he claims to be a gamer or not. He's posted tweets of some vidya he plays and there's also his Twitch and YT channel where he plays vidya. Though pissbaby may as well be fitting in how he is like mombot, being a hivekicker who tries to make hot takes.

Edit: With his pissbaby tweet, he manages to self-own himself, just like IMC.
http://archive.md/5vpFg


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Apr 1, 2018)

# UID, Email, FName, LName, Password, Created, FBID, ImageUrl, ThumbUrl, photo_key, thumbnail_key, Gender, Status, Vanity, About, Youtube, Twitter, Facebook, is_suspended, is_deleted, is_nuked, is_admin, two_factor_enabled, UID, LastNewsUpdate, NewMsgs, PaypalEmail, PayStreet, PayStreet2, PayCity, PayState, PayZip, PayCountry, FlagYoutube, StripeRecipientID, IsUS, StripeLastFour, StripeName, IsCorp, AutoPay, PayMethod, PayoneerSetup
'385015', 'innerpartisan@gmail.com', 'Sebastian', 'Spinczyk', '$2a$08$lsFEVfRWDlzfearHcLsm9uv9WZm5wVpay6i9B/oHbXICIvR.LkHhi', '2014-11-15 02:55:39', NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, '0', '0', NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '385015', '2013-03-05 00:00:00', '0', NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, '0', NULL, '0', NULL, NULL, '0', '0', '0', '0'

Salient segment: Sebastian Spinczyk -- > innerpartisan@gmail.com



 

What about for a sanctimonious, onanistic tool with a ponytail?


----------



## c-no (Apr 2, 2018)

He's making some reference to his doxing.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/980116397597646848
http://archive.md/76hq9
My only guess is that German Whorf is having some spat again with the Japanese mother or something like that.

That said, Mombot makes a reply:
https://twitter.com/mombot/status/980380237786595328

Edit: They may as well of kept it up yesterday.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/980419837133500416
Innerpartisan tries to make some hot take about Mombot posting about him for 3 days. Mombot post some archived tweets. It all may as well be autistic but eh, it's Twitter.


----------



## c-no (Apr 10, 2018)

If anything were to keep the thread alive, it'd be some sort of autistic hot takes InnerPartisan tries to make at mombot. In recent news, he tries to make one hot take on mombot and fat Japanese women.
http://archive.md/a3yHm

It all just turns out to be autistic shit from here on, like InnerPartisan saying how mombot will sicc followers even though the latter simply makes some passive aggressive tweets with some replies from followers.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 10, 2018)

c-no said:


> If anything were to keep the thread alive, it'd be some sort of autistic hot takes InnerPartisan tries to make at mombot. In recent news, he tries to make one hot take on mombot and fat Japanese women.
> http://archive.md/a3yHm
> 
> It all just turns out to be autistic shit from here on, like InnerPartisan saying how mombot will sicc followers even though the latter simply makes some passive aggressive tweets with some replies from followers.



Even with all his autistic hot takes his thread is still only 5 pages long. Fucking lol.


----------



## c-no (Apr 10, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Even with all his autistic hot takes his thread is still only 5 pages long. Fucking lol.


Having a thread of crappy hot takes about a shitposter would show him to not really be much of strong lol cow like other threads though it would fit well in being a Twitter sperg. One can imagine though him being on a high horse and saying how this thread shows we're all bottom feeders despite the fact some post such as mine have been more from seeing his shitflings with mombot being on a TL (and being rt'd from a guy I follow whose sporadically on this site at times).

Still, makes one wonder with that playing games longer than one guy was born tweet, wouldn't he be having better things to do like playing video games than getting more Twitter post and likes to stroke the ego.


----------



## c-no (Apr 13, 2018)

In light of some Dan Olsen drama about him and JewWario, Olsen got called out by Mombot. Both made a series of tweets. Unsurprisingly the German came in with his ever "witty" hot takes.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/984856994665369600

Because someone calling out Olsen is a witch hunt.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/984854243805933573
May as well complain about "siccing folowers".

In some non-mombot related stuff, he tries to make some other hot take on gamers.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/984788359146065921
Still funny it cones from a guy with a Twitch who also told a guy he played video games for a longer time.


----------



## Brain Problems (Apr 18, 2018)

c-no said:


> In light of some Dan Olsen drama about him and JewWario, Olsen got called out by Mombot. Both made a series of tweets. Unsurprisingly the German came in with his ever "witty" hot takes.
> https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/984856994665369600
> 
> Because someone calling out Olsen is a witch hunt.
> ...



His tepid takes are so mundane that you have to wonder how they get as many likes as they do but for a dude whose entire twitter existence is basically getting owned and being a giant hypocrite. The bar is pretty low I guess though and socjus twitter enjoys grasping at straws.


----------



## c-no (Apr 18, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> His tepid takes are so mundane that you have to wonder how they get as many likes as they do but for a dude whose entire twitter existence is basically getting owned and being a giant hypocrite. The bar is pretty low I guess though and socjus twitter enjoys grasping at straws.


Pretty much circulate it with like-minded people. Beyond hot takes to the gamers tm, there's also sperging about capitalism.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 26, 2018)

lol
https://archive.fo/XyZYN






The replies have some salt:


----------



## c-no (Apr 28, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> lol
> https://archive.fo/XyZYN
> 
> View attachment 435911
> ...


Funny he gets limited by a tweet to Roosh but not from a tweet where he feels Kiwis should be flayed alive. Then again, algorithms are simply doing their programming in limiting anyone that tells people to kill themselves, even if that person is a lulzy individual like Roosh.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Apr 30, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> lol
> https://archive.fo/XyZYN
> 
> View attachment 435911
> ...


I'm conflicted. Roosh does deserve bad, but so does InnerPartisan. I wonder would they agree to leap into a fire pit under condition it kills them both? Would he a worthy finale for their grudge-filled life stories.


----------



## c-no (Apr 30, 2018)

Stock Photo James said:


> I'm conflicted. Roosh does deserve bad, but so does InnerPartisan. I wonder would they agree to leap into a fire pit under condition it kills them both? Would he a worthy finale for their grudge-filled life stories.


Nah, InnerPartisan would try to live up to the Twitter handle in trying to be the high ground taker.


----------



## c-no (May 3, 2018)

Cross-posting the last post @Hellfire made in the GamerGate Hanger-On thread.



Sebastian makes a reminder that Notch is a piece of shit because the creator of Minecraft asked a shitposter to come back.

Edit: Decided to see what other spergings there were. Leaving archives for the truly lulzy or interesting ones.

Ironically, he himself is keeping GG going by not shutting up about it.


Spoiler








http://archive.md/WzGvf

True to the "high road taker" handle, he tries what a few other spergs did: telling H3H3 "remember when you sicced your followers on a transwoman calling you transphobic?" nevermind the fact that "transphobic" joke was really just a dick joke involving a toilet.


Spoiler








http://archive.md/qunhU

Some minor Trump related shit related to some porn star suing Trump.


Spoiler










Outside of sperging over these sort of things, he also has the sort of an-com/socialism bent. This RT is one of the examples of it.


Spoiler









All this said, the GG one is funny since really, the only ones even talking about GG now are some Twitter spergs and KiA. If IP and the spergs from the anti side wanted to be free of head-aches, they simply could of just blocked them and ignore it all.


----------



## c-no (Jun 12, 2018)

I thank @Jaiman for bringing up the bottom tweet. Also, in the words of @Hellfire, replace "gamers" with blacks or Jews and it sounds like something a Nazi could say. Really though, are classical liberals just a thing right wingers are adopting or is the German Worf thinking classical liberals are right wing in ideas?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 12, 2018)

Sebby and Shinji should just meet up and fuck each other. They'd act less like incels if they got laid.


----------



## c-no (Jun 13, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Sebby and Shinji should just meet up and fuck each other. They'd act less like incels if they got laid.


Funny thing regarding the two Germans: Grobi is the more autistic of the two. I say that because when looking at the last GG related thing, TB dying of cancer, German Worf was quiet about it. Meanwhile German Shinji pretty much danced on the guy's grave. And while getting laid could make one look less of an incel, they'd still have whatever sperg rage they would have.

As an example of @Brain Problems  saying this guys takes are tepid:



For those wondering: either he's counting how many times Mombot changed the avatar or he's trying to say how she's following him or some shit. Really, it's nothing more than a tepid take from a German alien man. Also crossposting from ANTIFA thread:



The only people who wouldn't vote are felons and those not interested. It does beg the question of what source did he get that from.


----------



## Eto (Jun 13, 2018)

Here he is condoning vehicular manslaughter of Nazis and KKK members.


I don't like either one, but unless they are actually threatening you, leave them be. They're hateful idiots, but they could change down the line, like some have in the past. I bet Sebastian couldn't even do the deed if he were given the opportunity. He seems that pitiful and spineless.

Archive:



I'm sorry, but weren't feminists the ones shutting down MRA meetings by pulling the fire alarm, which is a felony? You could even argue that intersectional feminists are just like their TERF counterparts in terms of single-mindedly obsessing over a group they hate. See, Sebastian? Two can play that game.


----------



## Brain Problems (Jun 14, 2018)

Shway said:


> Here he is condoning vehicular manslaughter of Nazis and KKK members.View attachment 472729
> I don't like either one, but unless they are actually threatening you, leave them be. They're hateful idiots, but they could change down the line, like some have in the past. I bet Sebastian couldn't even do the deed if he were given the opportunity. He seems that pitiful and spineless.
> 
> Archive:
> ...



You're attempting to apply logic and consistency to Seb's low-energy twitter spergouts. He hasn't thought the points through, why should you do the work for him?


----------



## c-no (Jun 15, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> You're attempting to apply logic and consistency to Seb's low-energy twitter spergouts. He hasn't thought the points through, why should you do the work for him?


Far as Twitter spergouts go, his spergouts involving numbers and Mombot were counting the times Mombot is following him. If he wants it to stop, a simple ignore could really help.

Also, since the tweets I post may as well be low quality crap that may not really contribute much, these may as well be whats left until he has some sort of spergout.

Sebastian telling a TERF to go fuck themselves got a woof woof from a Twitter dog.




IP's top tweet begs this question: would Nazis and racist also not be illegal? Also, hot take on a Dankula tweet.



What Dankula's tweet was referring to.


----------



## c-no (Jul 8, 2018)

Since some GW2 writer was fired, it managed to attract white knights and the like. Here, InnerPartisan is sperging on how GooberGate doesn't care about freedom of speech because some writer was fired.


 
http://archive.md/qLSt9

Also. his obligatory Cheong hot take. He and Cheong should just fuck already.


 

GooberGate may as well live rent-free in InnerPartisan's head along with the gamers and some Twitter spergs.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 9, 2018)

He's still stalking, and getting rekt by, Mombot.






  Looks like he deleted what this was in reply to.


----------



## c-no (Jul 9, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> He's still stalking, and getting rekt by, Mombot.
> View attachment 492317
> View attachment 492316
> Looks like he deleted what this was in reply to.
> View attachment 492325


IP can donate the half of the $2 he makes on paymetons. That said, it's funny and unsurprising to see he would complain about any gamers and gamergaters over the GW2 writer getting fired. One can also add not everyone's life consist of going on Twitter to bitch about gamers and sperging about a lol-cow from Malaysia.

edit: He still has some salt, and another hanger-on makes an apperance.




Also the deleted Tweet was said to be from mombot changing it to a quote or rt. Regardless, here's the link.
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/1016511680564559873
http://archive.md/BhDDh


----------



## Brain Problems (Jul 10, 2018)

Sebastian is utterly out of his depth with the bants. The fact his shitty tweets get that many likes shows how low-energy the aGGros are when it comes to this stuff because if that's what qualifies as a witty riposte you're in trouble.


----------



## c-no (Jul 10, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> Sebastian is utterly out of his depth with the bants. The fact his shitty tweets get that many likes shows how low-energy the aGGros are when it comes to this stuff because if that's what qualifies as a witty riposte you're in trouble.


Far as his latest sperging over GG that doesn't involve Mombot, it's all on ArenaNet firing Jessica Price. He spergs over GamerGaters about it because they aren't sticking up for a dev and her free speech when, according to the thread that goes over her firing, she's been an abrasive person to deal with, an example of this being threads on Paizo Pathfinder forums where people are politely asking questions to writers and such and she barges in and acts hostile. Of course for some people like InnerPartisan and others thinking it's the work of misogynist or Goobergate, it must be some means to keep a woman from holding a job and not she got fired because she ended up being an ass to a streamer who from what the thread mentioned was an important figure in the GW 2 community.

tl;dr latest bitching about a dead gamer hashtag and its followers are over some abrasive person noted to be an ass getting fired. All IP does is just follow a bandwagon like other people such as Grobi and MovieBob. And if one really is an ass to others online over shit they work on, don't be surprised if you got people saying good riddance to said ass getting the boot.

This may as well be one other thing to share even if it's as old as the screens from the OP:
InnerPartisan on Mombot in terms of how IP feels about doxing.
https://twitter.com/kungfuman316/status/1016520361129795590


 
Mombot could no doubt be a sperg with all the GG shit but seeing IP trying to justify doxing over what's essentially just a Twitter sperg is funny when he first mentions his stance.

Edit: Browsing Twitter earlier, this popped up on my timeline.



http://archive.md/2yWSM

The German Worf goes on a little tirade about gamers not being people who play video games but rather rage on game journalist.



http://archive.md/B3rj1
The more there is sperging over gamers and games journalism, the more one wonders if InnerPartisan is either a game journalist or buddies with some.

Unsurprisingly, he gloats about attacking the gamers after making his hot take. He then says it got him more backlash than anything.



http://archive.md/7ssuv
Much as gamers are spergs. I still find it funny this all comes from a guy with a Steam and Twitch account that makes videos where he plays games, especially when considering there is also this tweet he made to another guy.



Even then, it makes one wonder how the backlash really was. Was there an autistic cry for blood or was it just some mild or tepid hot takes that he took as "see, Gamers have a  problem".


----------



## Done (Jul 16, 2018)

He's sperging out at Mombot and Ian Miles Cheong over (old) allegations of being a male feminist sex pest.

Tweet that brought it up:





He quote tweeted it with a "HEY GUYS THIS IS DEAD SERIOUS!" post, Mombot replies saying that she warned him about it 4 days ago:









MOMBOT!!!!!!11!!!1!





Culture war vulture Ian Miles Cheong chimes in..





.. Only to be met with this sperg-out:









IMC produces receipts ( archive.md/xMT3y ):





This is easily the saltiest apology of all-time:





Relax, herr sperg, IMC doesn't need to share it with anyone because we take our own damn screencaps:





Seb, I hope you enjoy the additional quarter of a page this will add to this boring thread about your boring life, you salty sperg.


----------



## Brain Problems (Jul 16, 2018)

Hahahahah he's sperging out _hard_. The irony of Sebastian chimping out over someone insinuating he's got some stupid fucking track record of "sexually harassing" someone via goddam twitter is rich. 

Listen and believe, Seb. Listen and believe.


----------



## c-no (Jul 16, 2018)

Just to say with his spergings, he made a tweet he later deleted. Best part is that Grobi appears in the likes. Mombot also gave it a like and RT, no doubt due to the fact InnerPartisan literally could of either refuted the claims or simply ignore but instead chose to respond in a salty way.
http://archive.md/yaeru



 

Gamers must still be living rent free in his head. He really could of spent the time to refute claims of sex harassment but instead told a shitposter that people will celebrate their death while bitching about the gamers.
http://archive.md/neVZ1
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/1018711876023324672


 

A classy response from the well dressed German Worf
http://archive.md/cMQuc
https://twitter.com/InnerPartisan/status/1018737350040485888




As far as looks go, here he is before.
http://archive.md/EWpII


 

And here he is after. Also come to Hamburg. He could end up looking a bit like a serial killer or a sorta like a German Charles Manson. It's a face that could be on a movie poster for a suspense or horror film.
http://archive.md/XzP7z


 



Brain Problems said:


> Hahahahah he's sperging out _hard_. The irony of Sebastian chimping out over someone insinuating he's got some stupid fucking track record of "sexually harassing" someone via goddam twitter is rich.
> 
> Listen and believe, Seb. Listen and believe.


He could of just simply ignore it all. Instead he had to engage in the most salty manner possible. He could of just refuted it and say Mombot's claim is full of shit.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m not saying the allegations are true, but I listen and believe the victims, but he looks like the typical sex offender.


----------



## c-no (Jul 16, 2018)

Chan the Wizard said:


> I’m not saying the allegations are true, but I listen and believe the victims, but he looks like the typical sex offender.


His second pic can make him look like someone that's been on a criminal registry. That said, for all the shit talking he does on gamers in how they're so easily offended and how they're attacking him, he actually looks like he could be a neckbeard, especially if he was the kind that browses /pol/ and drops slurs while playing a game like COD.

Quick Update: he made some alt-account because he got suspended for a week.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019060393640124418
http://archive.md/TGZsS



Don't know if I'd believe it because original account can be viewed but maybe he's just banned from logging on. He really thinks it must all be over his gamer joke on how gamers aren't people that play games but instead hate games journalist. Surely it's that and not how he responded to some allegations mombot brought up and doubted. If Sebastian ever comes here, he should realize his ban wasn't over some crappy joke with responses he took as "gamers who have problems" but rather over how he responded to a shitposter who doubted sexual harassment claims despite how German Worf and Japanese Robot Mom were to each other.

Also, the rumor of IP being a sex harasser is now disclosed: someone confused InnerPartisan for another guy.



https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019094683765665792
http://archive.md/ifTor

Sebastian and/or his followers take the time to use this as a means to say how mombot and IMC used the tweet to drag Sebastian's name despite mombot's tweet simply coming up as "is this true IP?"

For some other tism that can be unrelated to vidya, IP states a single tweet destroying so much value is a indication on how fucked up capitalism is.



If the Tweet more or less is just summarizing that people would rather not buy a Tesla because Musk acted as jackass, wouldn't that be boycotting or at least reconsidering the purchase of Musk's product? If so, would that even be an indication of how fucked up capitalism is?

Edit: further digging shows what really got him banned. @neural told me this guy sounds like an angry old man. Looking more at the tweets can more or less confirm this.
http://archive.md/YIhMw
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019061144403759105


Spoiler: Images that were in the tweets





 




He really should just take a break. Also as a side note: Wincen guy is from the thread @Yaoi Huntress Earth made, the BBAD thread.


----------



## Brain Problems (Jul 18, 2018)

Again, the irony of so-called false allegations destroying someone's (non-existent in this case) reputation appears to be lost on Killer Kraut. Also Walter, what the fuck does this have to do with capitalism? Nigga, you sperged out when someone confused you with another digital sex-pest and found a new way to embarrass yourself online all to get a couple of asspats from your clique.

The funniest part is that for the rest of the time Sebastian is going to be online there will be people constantly referencing the non-incident both seriously and ironically. For all intents and purposes his reputation is finished all because some random mixed him up with someone else. Almost like what happens in real life... Really makes you think...


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 18, 2018)

The guy who made the initial accusation wrote an explanation. http://archive.fo/x7iHy He was friends with the "radleft" anti-Gamergaters aka the "tankies" as they are dubbed by Jake Alley and others. He mentions Izzy Galvez' "allyzone" whining which pissed off the radleft who used it as evidence that anti-GG ecelebs were using identity politics as posturing and didn't really care about feminism. He specifically says he remembers that this radleft group was discussing an anti-GGer who was outed as creeping on women in DMs, and he specifically remembers it being "the guy with the worf profile pic" in these 2018 tweets as well as back in 2016 when it happened.  The tweet that started all of this was from October 2016 and he mentioned being blocked by Sebastian, this is interesting because Rob Marmolejo nuked all of his accounts around August 7th when he was outed as a sexual harasser, meaning this Duke Swellington guy had no doubts about Sebastian being the creep he heard about unless we are to believe that he would somehow not only mix up the name but also confuse Marmolejo's cartoon avatar for Sebastian's Worf avatar.


This guy did know exactly who Marmolejo was as well and commented on it when the sexual harassment came to light, they were "mutual" on Twitter before Galvez' allyzone bullshit caused Marmolejo, Sebastian, and others to block the evil radleftists who dared call out what would turn out to be one of Chelsea "Five Guys" Van Valkenburg's inner circle members.


Did he somehow completely forget who Marmolejo was in between August and October, or were there separate allegations made in the radleft circle against Sebastian? In either case, Sebastian's behavior is evidently indistinguishable from a serial sexual harassers'.

Sebastian regularly tweeted at Marmolejo and claimed to have known him since 2012. Despite knowing him for years, Sebastian doesn't appear to have made any statement about Marmolejo being outed as a sexual harasser (if he did, he didn't name 'Rob' or 'unseenperfidy' apparently as I didn't see any on a search) and the only one I see is him sliding up to one of Marmolejo's 20+ victims.

I do see the likely reason why Sebastian is an internet tough guy and creep, he was "bullied (and then some) in school" so now he spends his life harassing people on social media, going so far as to immediately ban evade when he gets a temporary suspension for hateful conduct. It is little wonder he was so readily believed to be a sexual predator.


----------



## Brain Problems (Jul 19, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> The guy who made the initial accusation wrote an explanation. http://archive.fo/x7iHy He was friends with the "radleft" anti-Gamergaters aka the "tankies" as they are dubbed by Jake Alley and others. He mentions Izzy Galvez' "allyzone" whining which pissed off the radleft who used it as evidence that anti-GG ecelebs were using identity politics as posturing and didn't really care about feminism. He specifically says he remembers that this radleft group was discussing an anti-GGer who was outed as creeping on women in DMs, and he specifically remembers it being "the guy with the worf profile pic" in these 2018 tweets as well as back in 2016 when it happened.  The tweet that started all of this was from October 2016 and he mentioned being blocked by Sebastian, this is interesting because Rob Marmolejo nuked all of his accounts around August 7th when he was outed as a sexual harasser, meaning this Duke Swellington guy had no doubts about Sebastian being the creep he heard about unless we are to believe that he would somehow not only mix up the name but also confuse Marmolejo's cartoon avatar for Sebastian's Worf avatar.
> View attachment 498752
> View attachment 498753
> This guy did know exactly who Marmolejo was as well and commented on it when the sexual harassment came to light, they were "mutual" on Twitter before Galvez' allyzone bullshit caused Marmolejo, Sebastian, and others to block the evil radleftists who dared call out what would turn out to be one of Chelsea "Five Guys" Van Valkenburg's inner circle members.
> ...



Nice work. Thinking about this little flare-up a bit more the extent of his sperging and his immediate ban-evade signals to me a damage-control mode that combined with a dropping of the passive-aggressive "heh gamers" attitude and the stuff you posted makes for a more realistic case that ole Worfy was a bad boy at some point and is freaking out over it being his turn to have the twitter mob sicced on him.


----------



## c-no (Jul 19, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> Nice work. Thinking about this little flare-up a bit more the extent of his sperging and his immediate ban-evade signals to me a damage-control mode that combined with a dropping of the passive-aggressive "heh gamers" attitude and the stuff you posted makes for a more realistic case that ole Worfy was a bad boy at some point and is freaking out over it being his turn to have the twitter mob sicced on him.


Far as "heh gamers" goes, Worf is still trying to dunk people making a comment about gaming journalism. There's also another on capitalism and supporting ANTIFA. On mobile so I can only leave links.

When you gotta own someone for a tweet that probably lost context because you're trying to own a guy
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019935678732427264
http://archive.md/kBtfo

Its not like people could be flexible in how they follow economic systems and possibly mix it with something else while the majority of it remained capitalist.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019927311565672448
http://archive.md/pOMiR

Supports ANTIFA.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019974591639322625
http://archive.md/d2L6S

I can imagine playing Postal 2 to own SJW's while having fun. Fun game it is but this take is pretty tepid. Really, imagine trying to do hot takes because people like playing a game you think isn't fun.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019835201139216385
http://archive.md/2gLUT

The above post reason? GOG is supporting Postal 2 and Seb thinks the Gamers tm will make him feel like an old yelling.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019841816374497281
http://archive.md/otodO

Drana between him and the shitposter. Accepting the apology with some passive aggressiveness.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019596390257909760
http://archive.md/fPm3U

Dunno about threaten but he was mad.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019515982937772033
http://archive.md/uJmhY

To end this post:
She-ra shitstorm is tism on all sides and the art style could be Cal-Arts but Seb tries to one up by saying there is more angry middle aged men over a cartoon than SJW's over video games.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019278661739040768
http://archive.md/oaE9s

Cal-Arts style is shit though in just being recycled with not much variation. This actually could of been a good way for him to tie it to his spergings on capitalism.
https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1019488074965901312
http://archive.md/0CELu

Edit: added archives. As an expansion on the Postal 2 stuff, I wouldn't be surprised if part of the reason he's bringing Postal 2 up isn't because people are playing it to "own the SJW's" but because Zoe Quinn and other spergs bitched about GOG promoting the game with an image of a tombstone saying "here lies Video Game Journalism".


----------



## Marche (Aug 8, 2018)

Not that he will be gone long or that anyone even really cares because he is so boring but he got suspended from twitter.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 8, 2018)

Marche said:


> Not that he will be gone long or that anyone even really cares because he is so boring but he got suspended from twitter.



The entire last page has been about his suspension and his new account essentially.

Oh, and the sexual harassment allegations of course.


----------



## Marche (Aug 8, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The entire last page has been about his suspension and his new account essentially.
> 
> Oh, and the sexual harassment allegations of course.


He was locked out for a week that is why he made a second account, he got permanently suspended today.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 8, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The entire last page has been about his suspension and his new account essentially.
> 
> Oh, and the sexual harassment allegations of course.


He got banned for hateful conduct/racism.



Of course he immediately ban evaded, begged for attention, and started ebegging.
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu http://archive.md/jnaX0


----------



## Brain Problems (Aug 8, 2018)

fucking pathetic, jesus christ. Also someone explain to me how getting banned from twitter equates to suddenly needing hipster welfare?


----------



## Dumb Sergal (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh this guy supports Antifa? Fuck that noise with a power drill.


----------



## c-no (Aug 8, 2018)

Marche said:


> He was locked out for a week that is why he made a second account, he got permanently suspended today.


Wew, either he could use this opportunity to either a) switch to Mastodon, b) use his alt from here on, or c) actually just take a break from social media. A and B are more likely.



Hellfire said:


> He got banned for hateful conduct/racism.
> View attachment 514341
> View attachment 514342
> View attachment 514343
> ...


On one hand, it's ridiculous to ban a guy simply for saying "honky", especially since the man in question is 100% honky. On the other hand, lol. Really though, with a PayPal, he may as well get money from his followers and asspatters (probably could use this time though to just simply tell his followers to donate to him on Twitch as he plays vidya, just like DSP), especially since Patreon was said to be having problems but even then, his paymetons only got him about 2-4 dollars (whatever that translates to in German currency).




Brain Problems said:


> fucking pathetic, jesus christ. Also someone explain to me how getting banned from twitter equates to suddenly needing hipster welfare?


Because he did have a following on Twitter he may as well try and get his followers to help him out. Makes one wonder if he actually works a job. If he does have an actual job, it makes one wonder why even need hipster welfare (unless the *area he lives in Germany charges a ton for housing) unless either amenities are expensive or he waste it on frivolous shit.

*He mentioned in one Tweet "come to Hamburg for an ass kicking" which could be a possible location. His paypal says "KEmpen" which could be another place he lives in.


 

All this aside, not much else can be said about this sperg aside from showing what his latest alt is reduced to (why makes this and not use his breadnguns alt, one will never know, aside from maybe wanting to avoid the Japanese Mom he could of just blocked).

Hot take on someone who said "the rules also apply to Sebastian".
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1027208017333415936
http://archive.md/23GAh


 

"These people control all three branches of the US government"
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1026861320828792837
http://archive.md/YhAoN


 

I don't know how much of a liar Owens and that Terrence guy is but I can't help but feel Seb hates them just because they are conservative minded at least.
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1026933828479320065
http://archive.md/fH6we


 

He may not be balding but he did look like a serial killer or sex offender in the last irl pic that was posted on here.
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1026932371302567937
http://archive.md/0vodO


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 9, 2018)

c-no said:


> Hot take on someone who said "the rules also apply to Sebastian".
> https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1027208017333415936
> http://archive.md/23GAh



Sebby, just because you would use someones dox or powerword to intimidate them doesn't mean that's what they're trying to do to you, they just think its funny that you're a little racist ban-evading bitch.


----------



## c-no (Aug 9, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Sebby, just because you would use someones dox or powerword to intimidate them doesn't mean that's what they're trying to do to you, they just think its funny that you're a little racist ban-evading bitch.


Sebby's trying to make a witty comeback. It's like others have said, the hot takes he makes are all tepid and as one Kiwi told me, this sperg is nothing more than just an old man yelling at kids.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 9, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> fucking pathetic, jesus christ. *Also someone explain to me how getting banned from twitter equates to suddenly needing hipster welfare?*





Spoiler: The explanation is that the stereotypes of these people are 100% true to life


----------



## c-no (Aug 12, 2018)

Seb still needs Paypal money.
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1028528250866360321




Also, a tepid hot take over something about pugs and agony.






Keystone said:


> Spoiler: The explanation is that the stereotypes of these people are 100% true to life
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514944


If Seb ever saw that post, he'd make some tepid hot take in saying how that applies to the conservatives and alt-right. Still, that could apply to him and any other rat king sperging about shit no one else cares about such as the gamers and a dead autistic hashtag.


----------



## Brain Problems (Aug 16, 2018)

mombot 'aving a laff at Sebastian's pathetic, broke ass self:

 

How long before the ban for ban evading hits our spergy spaetzle-eating friend?


----------



## c-no (Aug 16, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> mombot 'aving a laff at Sebastian's pathetic, broke ass self:
> 
> View attachment 520336
> 
> How long before the ban for ban evading hits our spergy spaetzle-eating friend?


If he throws words like honkey at someone or at least acts very hostile to another person, he can face a ban. All while he makes another alt to bemoan how Twitter isn't stopping the Nazis.


----------



## c-no (Aug 19, 2018)

Since @Jaiman posted about a furry bitching about a Youtuber having Dankula on his podcast, which got Dankula to respond, it made me wonder if Seb tries to butt around and leave some passive aggressive take. Didn't find that but there were some other tweets.

He has a Labo and a Switch. Makes one wonder why need the Paypal if he can afford these. Really could of just sold them to a Nintendo fan to get money.




He also shows another image which shows him owning an XBox One



He really could of just sold those for money and stick to PC gaming.

"People are being banned for saying TERF".



Makes one wonder if that's really just a thing. I wouldn't be surprised if tweets that had TERF in them didn't lead to bans because of the word but because there was something else with the tweet that broke the rules.

An attempt at a gamer joke, despite having not just a Steam and Twitch account but also a Switch and an XBox. I like to know how many times Seb has said the N word when playing against other people like an X-Box kiddy.




Some attempt at dunking or whatever it is. Basically, PewDiePie follows Mombot.
Leaving a link here because this may as well have true and honest spergery.
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1029789845542117376
http://archive.md/zhl3H




Crossposting this with the one in the Grobi thread. I can't help but wonder if leftist accounts that got banned were tweets that weren't harmless jokes.
https://twitter.com/seb_uHu/status/1029784375691550721




Much as Mombot sent him money, it's only 25 cents. Seb can try to act cool and collected but this feels like a one time thing and all he's really getting is a quarter which is just nearly jack.




RT'ing his alt where he tries to go on the high ground over doxing. Funny, didn't he try to dox someone?


 

He also RT's a post from his alt about gamers.


 


 
Gamers must be some spergy target of his.

To end this post, he also has a curious cat
https://curiouscat.me/bubobubo


----------



## Keystone (Aug 24, 2018)

http://archive.md/4VTye

 if true.


----------



## c-no (Sep 7, 2018)

Keystone said:


> View attachment 526407
> http://archive.md/4VTye
> 
> if true.


If Seb_uhu is running a parody account at this point, he may as well try to milk it. It's leagues better than another parody account that tried to make some domestic abuse joke (something about Mombot being hit by her husband and vidya or some shit) before it got suspended and its Tweets deleted. Also in regards to Seb's appearance, some people made a jab.



The looks Seb has could fulfill the neckbeard part. As for looking unimpressed, probably the weed. He should smoke more of that everytime he has to dwell on Mombot to quell any German rage.

Edit: While Seb's twitter has some gamer spergings, he also does a bit of spergings on capitalism as well.

I won't deny capitalism causes problems to the earth and humanity yet I can't help but think averting climate change wouldn't be 100% contradictory to business interest. That may depend on what the business interest follows.


Spoiler









Gamers are terrible because the culture is materialistic. All this from a man that bought consoles and has a steam library. Then again, with PC Master Race, I remember one kiwi said these in terms of buying pc parts for a gaming rig: watch for deals like a hawk. Another also said you don't need high end shit to be PC master race.


Spoiler









Twitter limited Seb's account for a day. How long before he complains about Jack courting to Nazis despite conservatives being shadowbanned?


Spoiler









Moon landing wasn't exclusively American. Then tries to say how capitalist only look tin isolation.


Spoiler









Vidya rambling: while NicheGamer may as well be a lite and less sperg version of OAN, the article didn't really say anything about Gothic 3 being art but rather borrowing from two different games.


Spoiler








Here's the article Seb tries to LMAO. Decide whether Seb is right or he's just trying to hot take to own the gamers.
https://nichegamer.com/2018/08/29/o...thinking-they-are-has-dragged-down-the-hobby/

This vidya rambling kinda makes his anti-gamer thing ironic since anti-gamer sounds like it would be more of wanting to not do with video games and not just the label. Special appearance of Grobi who complains how the medium gets devolved because of the "gamers".


Spoiler





 





Globalism is a neoliberal term that's always a form of capitalism. This sounds like a horseshoe where Seb's opposite was "globalism is a Jewish/liberal/Soros plot".



Would globalism even be capitalistic or would that just be one form?

An attempt at a hot take on GAMERS. They still must be something this old man has to despise while ironically playing video games.


----------



## c-no (Oct 24, 2018)

On Seb's breadnguns alt account, he has some sperging towards Musk.

Hire a hitman to shut up Musk
http://archive.md/7rD0N

Stfu to some Musk shitpost.
http://archive.fo/JAUyt

Imagine being upset at some random Musk tweets. Also Seb accuses a guy being a pedo as some comeback.

http://archive.md/9ctuJ
Edit: Turns out, the guy Seb accuses didn't like Gab banning loli or some shit. While loli stuff are drawings, some of us can see that as being on the line of pedophilia. Doesn't excuse the fact Seb's comeback is a crap comeback to a guy saying game journalist are incel rapist or something like that.

Accusing a shitposter of doxing when said dox was taken from another site, which the shitposter may of censored. He still can't get over mombot.
http://archive.fo/2Mf9Q


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 25, 2018)

http://archive.md/LJKJo


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 26, 2018)

"doxing isnt cool"
"I can find youre address"
"harassment bad, I'm Sebby, uwu, but don't call me Sebastian because that's personal info!"
"Eat a load of buckshot and kys nignog"

Anti-GG twitter en-crap-sulated in one human being. Thank you Sebastian.


----------



## Brain Problems (Nov 26, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/LJKJo
> View attachment 600895
> View attachment 600896
> View attachment 600898



Is telling someone to eat a shotgun considered bannable by twitter or is that too vague by their nebulous standards?


----------



## Keystone (Nov 27, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/LJKJo
> View attachment 600895
> View attachment 600896
> View attachment 600898



Hi brote.



Brain Problems said:


> Is telling someone to eat a shotgun considered bannable by twitter or is that too vague by their nebulous standards?



Probably is, but Twitter doesn't give a shit. Not because he's part of the "right" group, but because even they don't have any fucks to give about Sebastian. He's a nobody to them.


----------



## c-no (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> Is telling someone to eat a shotgun considered bannable by twitter or is that too vague by their nebulous standards?


He did face a suspension for telling someone to go fuck themselves and that was before his IP account was permabanned saying honky. Probably won't get anything but if he did, it would probably be a slap on the wrist. Also note that his Seb_uHu account has been suspended.



Feline Darkmage said:


> "doxing isnt cool"
> "I can find youre address"
> "harassment bad, I'm Sebby, uwu, but don't call me Sebastian because that's personal info!"
> "Eat a load of buckshot and kys nignog"
> ...


"It's okay when we do it" would be a slogan that can fit people that like to say doxing is bad while wanting to post someones info.

Don't forget, Sebastian started this because he couldn't resist hot-taking Bro Team Pill because of Brote saying how McIntosh and Anita were spending their 30's over teenagers being mean in vidya.
http://archive.md/YfM81
Making hot takes on people you don't like surely is as productive for Sebastian. It's not like he could of used his Twitter for other shit besides making hot takes and trying to pick online slapfights.



Keystone said:


> Hi brote.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably is, but Twitter doesn't give a shit. Not because he's part of the "right" group, but because even they don't have any fucks to give about Sebastian. He's a nobody to them.


INB4 one of us is Brote because Sebastian thinks anyone he doesn't like on Twitter must be some agent of Kiwi Farms.

Yes because someone who saw your thread must be some Kiwi-Farmer, Sebastian. It's not like Brote was simply linked to your thread or lurks the forum because there's something that caught his attention
http://archive.md/7Md2T


 
I honestly doubt a lot of Kiwi Farmers actually know or even care about Bro Team but lets just roll with it so Sebastian can feel like he's right. Also, don't mention any trans people Kiwi Farmers don't mind. That could go against his narrative in thinking we want to kill all trans people.




Because surely having KiwiFarms in the name means this must be a Kiwi Farmer. By that logic, I could put ANTIFA in my name and claim to be a part of ANTIFA posting shitty Trump memes and the like.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 29, 2018)

c-no said:


>



Right wing lolcow threads don't exist on kiwifarms. Nazis and the manosphere and incels are never made fun of. Never ever. Only right-thinkers like me and the m'trannies I have an unhealthy obsession with wanting to bone ever get made fun of.


----------



## Brain Problems (Nov 29, 2018)

Seb picking a slapfight with Brote and trying to double down on not being mad online is just what the doctor ordered for this grey late-November day. The Autism Holy War continues to reap dark rewards.


----------



## c-no (Dec 1, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Right wing lolcow threads don't exist on kiwifarms. Nazis and the manosphere and incels are never made fun of. Never ever. Only right-thinkers like me and the m'trannies I have an unhealthy obsession with wanting to bone ever get made fun of.


We totally focus only on left wingers. We sure don't have a thread on that Malaysian journalist Seb hates nor do have a thread where we mock a right winger that cuffed herself to the door of Twitter.



Brain Problems said:


> Seb picking a slapfight with Brote and trying to double down on not being mad online is just what the doctor ordered for this grey late-November day. The Autism Holy War continues to reap dark rewards.


Let's remember that with what Seb gets banned for, the Autism Holy War might may just be a simple chapter in regards to the spergings of a Deutsch whose bans included calling a guy a honky and telling someone he is rooting for someone to shoot that person.



Spoiler: The Tweets of Breadnguns



What he was suspended for. I'm pretty sure if you tell someone that they should be shot, that can actually work against you regardless of who the recipient is.




Seb on trying to do a hot take. Pretty sure that if China still sees itself as communist, they're likely to be some weird ass mish mash between capitalism and communism.




Seb on the death of Bush.




Cow crossover: Sebastian responds to a tweet from the Quartering about the gamers. Sebastian, are you an anti-semite then since you play video games? As for comments, expect Youtube to be a cesspit regardless.




Sebastian spergs about a guy not liking antifa.




The War on Drugs was really some plot from the capitalist.




While the Enlightenment had flaws, wouldn't some of the critiques apply more to after the Enlightenment? IIRC, wasn't the Enlightenment on of the things that had people look beyond the Church for knowledge and such?





He could join Matt in dunking Lineham.



The Linehan tweet he responds to is responding to this:
https://twitter.com/bettytastic/status/1063451967236857861


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 2, 2018)

How's anybody supposed to be intimidated by a dude named after a cartoon crab? LMAO


----------



## c-no (Dec 2, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> How's anybody supposed to be intimidated by a dude named after a cartoon crab? LMAO


I don't know if I seen him sperg about a cartoon crab but he will never stop sperging about about a robot mother who is either a legit Japanese mom or a white dude pretending to be one (yet it's racist to assume it could only be a honky and not a black person that could RP as a Japanese mom).


----------



## LN 910 (Dec 4, 2018)

Low effort maymay.




c-no said:


> I don't know if I seen him sperg about a cartoon crab but he will never stop sperging about about a robot mother who is either a legit Japanese mom or a white dude pretending to be one (yet it's racist to assume it could only be a honky and not a black person that could RP as a Japanese mom).


He's talking about Sebastian from The Little Mermaid you dip!


----------



## c-no (Dec 4, 2018)

2odastream said:


> Low effort maymay.View attachment 606981
> 
> He's talking about Sebastian from The Little Mermaid you dip!


Excuse my autism for not knowing about a crab from a Disney cartoon. The name of a anime robot still would piss of the undying German Klingon as it would with any other Twitter sperg. As @Meowthkip said with the name, who would be afraid of this mug?




The worst you could get from this guy is some crappy hot take and a possible block.


----------



## LN 910 (Dec 4, 2018)

LOL he uses Worf as an avatar but is as white as the coke off a mayo's tits.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Dec 6, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/LJKJo
> View attachment 600895
> View attachment 600896
> View attachment 600898



https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1070796397535027201
gottem


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 6, 2018)

Agent of Z.O.G. said:


> https://twitter.com/breadnguns/status/1070796397535027201
> gottem


http://archive.md/B2KQu






Tango down. http://archive.md/pmdTA




He got banned for harassing and making death threats and is doubling down on his other ban evasion account. http://archive.md/PgvUc http://archive.md/r1eAA


----------



## c-no (Dec 6, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/B2KQu
> View attachment 608795
> View attachment 608796
> View attachment 608798
> ...


Seb, you might be picking the wrong Kiwi. For all you know, I could actually be brote. Aside from that, saying you really want a specific group of people to die may as well have Jack push the button on Sebastian again for not following the rules. Sebastian won't really wise up and make jabs that can burn without the tone of wanting someone dead.

Seeing Seb get into these fights reminds me of something I think either Neural or Geth said: Seb sounds much like an old man getting angry at kids, just replace kids with gamers.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 6, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/B2KQu
> View attachment 608795
> View attachment 608796
> View attachment 608798
> ...



Dude gets mad that he got suspended for making lynching threats directly to Notch.

Pass me some Old Bay, because this crab is steamed.


----------



## c-no (Dec 7, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> Dude gets mad that he got suspended for making lynching threats directly to Notch.
> 
> Pass me some Old Bay, because this crab is steamed.


And he stands by his tweets no matter what. Next ban that comes in, he'll just be a broken record as he was before, calling Jack a Nazi sympathizer while failing to realize that you don't tell someone you want them dead.


----------



## CervixHammer (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Brain Problems (Dec 7, 2018)

No, _I'm _brote.

Christ sebastian, you've spent so long felching chelsea and the rest of her goons that you think the entire world finds SA-tier humour the be all end all. Get off twitter. Get a job. Don't be afraid to like something unironically. Stay away from insane troons and hipster contrarian types and maybe get some exercise and I promise everything will be better. The gamers won't hurt you anymore.


----------



## c-no (Dec 7, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> View attachment 609288
> No, _I'm _brote.
> 
> Christ sebastian, you've spent so long felching chelsea and the rest of her goons that you think the entire world finds SA-tier humour the be all end all. Get off twitter. Get a job. Don't be afraid to like something unironically. Stay away from insane troons and hipster contrarian types and maybe get some exercise and I promise everything will be better. The gamers won't hurt you anymore.


Nah, he can't let the gamers go without trying to do hot takes such as in the last batch of tweets @Hellfire posted and even then, he will still believe one of us must be Brote or Mombot just because a few of use post in this thread. His claim of us being pathetic bottom feeders is starting to sound more laughable when he started to think one of us must be a Twitter sperg he's having a slapfight with.

Edit: some more of Seb's spergings.

Seb ask for a guy to be reported because "if I see marxist leninist in profiles, I'm bringing back Lenin to make the Romanov's death look like a joke". At least that guy's tweet has more subtlety than Seb's "I hope you dangle" tweets.


 

Seb calls a guy a fascist when said guy said "you advocate punching people who disagree with you is self-defense".


 

Seb spergs at Notch over capitalism, calls the guy a plagiarist. Much as Minecraft took notes from Infiniminer, wasn't Minecraft pure building and adventure while Infiniminer was just a competitive multiplayer game?




Due to his suspensions and arguing with the "fascist", Seb believes the fascist must die (and one can assume this doesn't just mean actual fascist but also people Seb thinks are fascist) while Twitter must burn, not because it got MAP's lately in full force but because Twitter keeps giving them mean "fascist" a place to post while Seb gets suspended for not being able to make his angry tweets more subtle.


 

It wouldn't be surprising if it's all just done by bots. That said, what Seb shows is funny since one can assume even the system is getting tired of his spergings and decided to humor him.


----------



## Orange//Net (Dec 7, 2018)

You know you're a spergy fuck up when David Shitratt points out how insane you are
http://archive.md/2xURo
http://archive.md/Kbr3N


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2018)

Orange//Net said:


> You know you're a spergy fuck up when David Shitratt points out how insane you are
> http://archive.md/2xURo
> http://archive.md/Kbr3N


Seb's response to it would be "not caring if he gets another suspension".


 

While he says it's chickenshit, he's likely too dense to realize there are better ways to make a jab.

If we ban the gamers, we have to include those that just play video games while not wanting the label.


 

@Hellfire, you live rent free in his head.


 

According to him, our primary targets are transwomen. Surely we actively go out and harass, it's not like we just keep ourselves to a hugbox where we make post, we literally send out our K-Farmer agents.


 

Seb won't buy games from the Tropico developer because of PewDiePie.


 

For any gloating he does in saying how we have no lives, Seb's a man that really has a stick up his ass towards the "gamers" while thinking a random user must be someone he hates.


----------



## Done (Dec 8, 2018)

c-no said:


> @Hellfire, you live rent free in his head.


@Hellfire DOXXXXXXED.



Spoiler


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2018)

neural said:


> @Hellfire DOXXXXXXED.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


All this said of a man thinking Brote is Hellfire, Brote is having a fun and exceptional time with Sebastian.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 8, 2018)

c-no said:


> If we ban the gamers, we have to include those that just play video games while not wanting the label.
> View attachment 610306



This guy is so whacked out that I genuinely cannot tell if he sincerely believes this or this is supposed to be hyperbole.

I think he _wants_ people to think it's hyperbole.


----------



## Racist Trash (Dec 8, 2018)

c-no said:


> All this said of a man thinking Brote is Hellfire, Brote is having a fun and exceptional time with Sebastian.
> View attachment 610545
> View attachment 610550 View attachment 610549
> View attachment 610548




Brote is one of those people who rile them up despite doing nothing, it's the best.


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> This guy is so whacked out that I genuinely cannot tell if he sincerely believes this or this is supposed to be hyperbole.
> 
> I think he _wants_ people to think it's hyperbole.


He already believes one of us is Brote, he may as well try go with hyperbole the moment people call him a dumbass when he tries to make a hot take on Brote being  an actual member.

Edit: They still at it.

Sebastian, the pics Brote uploaded were technically from your Innerpartisan account before it was banned. If it's uploaded publicly on your old account without any means of making it private, it's not really doxing. Brote would have to post actual private info like your address.




For his "IDGAF" attitude, Seb's showing the opposite by engaging Brote in all of this. Even if he somehow took down Brotes Twitch, Brote can still get a way to rebound from it.




At this point, Seb may as well be like a child if blocking a guy isn't suitable option for him.

According to Brote, Seb told Brote to have a shotgun to the mouth. If what Seb does actually does break the rules, he could end up losing his Twitch account if he still bothers with it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm convinced Sebastian has some kind of mental disorder or untreated anger issues.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 9, 2018)

Wait, @Hellfire is brote?

No wonder I like him so much. I was a big fan of his firewood business.


----------



## c-no (Dec 9, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm convinced Sebastian has some kind of mental disorder or untreated anger issues.


Would trying to own people you don't like count as a mental disorder? It would explain him not walking away from Brote and blocking him.


----------



## Racist Trash (Dec 9, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Wait, @Hellfire is brote?
> 
> No wonder I like him so much. I was a big fan of his firewood business.


I heard he was recently in California.


----------



## c-no (Dec 9, 2018)

The drama between him and Brote could still be in the open. Meanwhile:

A passive aggressive sperging about gamers not wanting politics.


 
While some games do have some sort of politics to them such as State of Emergency (literally fighting against a corporation) but then again, those are just story back drops that just give an excuse to do shit (such as with State of Emergency doing random acts such as kill gang members, blow up a store, etc.)

One response he got sounds even more exceptional since Resident Evil is all about Umbrella being a simple corporation.


 
While he and Seb can say Umbrella was a big pharma corp, later games managed to go full tard and have the pharma thing be a front for some old guys that wanted to make the human race "evolve". That's much more exceptional since State of Emergency in comparison had a corporation that simply wanted to control society, not develop various weapons and chems meant to make humans "evolve" and elevate its old ass founders as gods. These attempts to own "the gamers" are rather cringeworthy and I'm sure either @Jaimas could make an autistic argument on how these guys can be wrong or someone like @Feline Darkmage can simply say how exceptional these guys are with these tweets.

Seb's a bit dense to realize the guy he's rt'ing is the one from Canada who sees Seb's meltdown to Brote the new low.


 

Scrump, a Twitter sperg, is coming back. He and Seb could clash one day, assuming Seb either doesn't get a full ban again or he doesn't block.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 9, 2018)

c-no said:


>



If he's talking about Final Fantasy VII, the mega-corporation accidentally brings forth a meteor that will smash into the planet and kill all life on it, so I don't know how well it parallels real-world politics.

Global warming wasn't as talked about in 1997.


----------



## c-no (Dec 9, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> If he's talking about Final Fantasy VII, the mega-corporation accidentally brings forth a meteor that will smash into the planet and kill all life on it, so I don't know how well it parallels real-world politics.
> 
> Global warming wasn't as talked about in 1997.


Not to mention, a meteor brought about from an emo born of an alien and a mad scientist is vastly different from all the global warming causing pollutants of real life. Since Seb threatened to report Bro Team to Twitter, a quick visit shows Bro Team is still around. 0uterpartisan either was talking hot air or Twitch didn't consider the spergings of Brote to be worthy of a ban.


----------



## Racist Trash (Dec 10, 2018)

c-no said:


> Not to mention, a meteor brought about from an emo born of an alien and a mad scientist is vastly different from all the global warming causing pollutants of real life. Since Seb threatened to report Bro Team to Twitter, a quick visit shows Bro Team is still around. 0uterpartisan either was talking hot air or Twitch didn't consider the spergings of Brote to be worthy of a ban.


Brote has a high level twitch mod on his side who knows what he is like and how he behaves. He's been taken down before but gets reinstated after a day or even less. Last one I remember was he jokingly built a swastika in Minecraft story mode and someone reported him for it.


----------



## c-no (Dec 10, 2018)

Racist Trash said:


> Brote has a high level twitch mod on his side who knows what he is like and how he behaves. He's been taken down before but gets reinstated after a day or even less. Last one I remember was he jokingly built a swastika in Minecraft story mode and someone reported him for it.


It makes Seb's further threats all the more useless in getting Brote banned. Seb could of done better shit with his time if he simply blocked Brote and ignore the sex pest claims.

Seb's had his account on a temp lockdown again. He also calls a Youtuber a Nazi. I'll leave the channel here for anyone to decide if they're even familiar with this E;R guy.



 

IP tries to dunk Count Dankula over an Article 13. Also rt's someone reacting positively to Dankula losing the paymetons. If the reason for their hatred of the guy amounts to the "Nazi pug", there's something pathetic over it being that.


 

Seb sperging about opinions and that politics is an opinion. In this case, can we repress all opinions? HAHA CHECK MATE CONSERVATARD/LIBTARD.


 

He must really hate ancaps but then again, his spergings over Marx and capitalism should already give one the idea he's a Marxist.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 10, 2018)

Seb, the Man with no Chill.


----------



## Terror Rism (Dec 11, 2018)

as twitter/twitch user broteampill, i formally announce to sebastian/innterpartisan in legal terms,


_CUM OVER AND SHOW IT_


----------



## Brain Problems (Dec 11, 2018)

Sebastian, we know you have nothing going on in your life and read this thread and get mad about internet gamers and Canadian twitch streamers that regularly own you because you're a walking version of the "I'm not owned! I'm not owned" meme. Come post with us. None of us hate you, we just point and laugh because you're a twitter sperg thirsty for socjus asspats from other sadbrains and can't keep your chill for any period of time.


----------



## c-no (Dec 11, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> Sebastian, we know you have nothing going on in your life and read this thread and get mad about internet gamers and Canadian twitch streamers that regularly own you because you're a walking version of the "I'm not owned! I'm not owned" meme. Come post with us. None of us hate you, we just point and laugh because you're a twitter sperg thirsty for socjus asspats from other sadbrains and can't keep your chill for any period of time.


If he comes here, he can screech at @Hellfire directly.


----------



## Marche (Dec 11, 2018)

This thread is such a sore spot for him yet only gets posts when he gets mad about this thread.


----------



## Next Task (Dec 11, 2018)

Marche said:


> This thread is such a sore spot for him yet only gets posts when he gets mad about this thread.



They actively feed the trolls and then get angry about the attention. Or when it comes to the Farms, they angrily rail against those danged Kiwis and then surprised when we don't feel properly scolded, but instead continue to laugh at them. 

They may be smart, but they're certainly not clever.


----------



## c-no (Dec 12, 2018)

Marche said:


> This thread is such a sore spot for him yet only gets posts when he gets mad about this thread.


@Hellfire may as well have a special place in Sebastian's heart in being Bro Team.



Next Task said:


> They actively feed the trolls and then get angry about the attention. Or when it comes to the Farms, they angrily rail against those danged Kiwis and then surprised when we don't feel properly scolded, but instead continue to laugh at them.
> 
> They may be smart, but they're certainly not clever.


Sebastian tries to say we're pathetic bottom feeders in one tweet. Cue another tweet where he believes we must be taken down by any means necessary.

Also, some spergings from him:
Seb still bitching about gamers focusing on SJW's. This time its related to sexual and queer stuff being taken away from SESTA and FOSTA.




Because surely PDP should apologize. Nah fuck it, Seb will find a way to go "Swedish Man Bad" just because of PewDiePie having this T-Series thing along with articles trying to nitpick at whatever can be used against PDP.



As a side note: the Daria avatar fails to realize that if one were to watch some of the Pew News videos, PDP actually been giving shout outs to channels one generally wouldn't likely know of. But hey, surely some of these people must know better because they know for sure PDP must be indoctrinating people to go full Hitler.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 12, 2018)

So he should have to apologize for something he couldn't have possibly known from watching a small number of videos, and on top of that the videos in question were on a separate channel by the same dude?

That's fucking absurd.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 12, 2018)

c-no said:


> @Hellfire may as well have a special place in Sebastian's heart in being Bro Team.
> 
> 
> Sebastian tries to say we're pathetic bottom feeders in one tweet. Cue another tweet where he believes we must be taken down by any means necessary.
> ...



Gee, I wonder how they got it into their heads that you and yours wanted to ban such things:



 



I'd post a few thousand examples of how the retarded network of people you and yours prop up actively believe such things have no right to exist and have actively attempted to get them blocked, banned, or removed, only for you have massive fucking chimp-outs when people conduct work-around campaigns to spite you or when Steam tells you to go fuck yourselves (all while defending the right for your buddies to upload grotesque porn of themselves, of course), but you won't read them, and at this point, this _entire website_ already knows about them, so there's no point in belaboring the point further. 

You've already gone to the mat to harass multiple individuals whose only crime is daring to tell your buddies "no," like the entire Tim Soret offensive documented on page 1, so it's apparent that a truism my mom once said remains true: It will _never_ stay at tits with you people.

I could speculate endlessly as to the underlying causes of your obduracy here - why, beyond your ideological adherence, you continue to do this, or why you are so full-to-the-brim with hatred that you're destined to burn yourself long before any of your enemies give a shit about you. Ultimately, however, that's not needed, Sebastian: Because I _know_ the reason. I've chronicled your kind for almost half a decade now, and I know your mindset.

You're cut from the same cloth as ADF, Vade, and Nora, and you have the same motives:

You _need_ to have an enemy to vanquish. For you this isn't about doing the right thing, or justice, it's about giving you an excuse to be a prick to people, under the thin justification that you're "making a difference." Like the ANTIFA thugs who beat a fucking woman in a wheelchair, you're an arrogant, spiteful bully who has only avoided a punch in the head because you're too much of a fucking coward to engage IRL. 

You attack gamers because you're are an insecure shithead who wants to get affirmative reinforcement for being an asshole, and doing going after gamers, despite essentially _being_ one is one of the few routes you can go for. The hilarious part, of course, is that everyone sees through it. Nobody in any of the big groups trusts you, because like every other _fucking_ self-appointed attack-dog, you have no common sense, dignity, or volume control. You can only embarrass them, and they fucking know it.


----------



## c-no (Dec 12, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Gee, I wonder how they got it into their heads that you and yours wanted to ban such things:
> 
> View attachment 612980 View attachment 612981
> 
> ...


Far as the whole gamer shit goes, one could say Seb is ironically a gamer. Telling a guy he played vidya before said guy was born, having a Steam account, owning an Xbox One and a Nintendo Switch with a Labo and the like. For all his sperging of gamers, Seb may as well be part of that camp that really is no different from the spergings of the other side beyond thinking what he doesn't like must be entirely filled with right-wingers and alt-tards.

One thing to also note: the whole InnerPartisan sex pest thing may as well be the biggest thing to grind his gears all things considered. Brote bringing that up was enough to piss Sebastian off.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 12, 2018)

c-no said:


> One thing to also note: the whole InnerPartisan sex pest thing may as well be the biggest thing to grind his gears all things considered. Brote bringing that up was enough to piss Sebastian off.



If he hates it so much, he should stop being a sex pest.

Problem solved.


----------



## c-no (Dec 12, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> If he hates it so much, he should stop being a sex pest.
> 
> Problem solved.


Thing is with the sex pest: the person that started it confused Seb with an actual sex pest. Then again, most of these sex pest I hear of have glasses and a beard.

Blocking Brote would of been a much better choice but then again, Seb probably gets a high from trying to own Brote. The sex pest claim will always anger him though since Mombot was the first to bring it up by asking Seb if it was true. You can guess what his response was.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 12, 2018)

c-no said:


> Thing is with the sex pest: the person that started it confused Seb with an actual sex pest. Then again, most of these sex pest I hear of have glasses and a beard.
> 
> Blocking Brote would of been a much better choice but then again, Seb probably gets a high from trying to own Brote. The sex pest claim will always anger him though since Mombot was the first to bring it up by asking Seb if it was true. You can guess what his response was.



To be fair, I can fully believe that he is, in fact, a sex pest.

He just gives off those vibes.


----------



## Brain Problems (Dec 12, 2018)

Sebastian Spinczyk is certainly not a sex pest. No sir. InnerPartisan would never possibly be known as or accused of being a sex pest.
Anyone who knows anything Killersepp would know he is not a sex pest. Necatorseppus, breadnguns, Seb_uHu ... this guy is a stand up fellow and loves gamers and women and definitely doesn't get involved with being a creep or a pervert or a sex pest whatsoever.

Sebastian Spincyzk is not a sex pest.


----------



## Orange//Net (Dec 12, 2018)

Sebastian Sexpestyzk
In other news, 
http://archive.md/1x8SH


Spoiler



https://archive.md/1x8SH/1e79b7b71b634fe8fc06d975e1fa215abb94a331.jpg


----------



## c-no (Dec 12, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> Sebastian Spinczyk is certainly not a sex pest. No sir. InnerPartisan would never possibly be known as or accused of being a sex pest.
> Anyone who knows anything Killersepp would know he is not a sex pest. Necatorseppus, breadnguns, Seb_uHu ... this guy is a stand up fellow and loves gamers and women and definitely doesn't get involved with being a creep or a pervert or a sex pest whatsoever.
> 
> Sebastian Spincyzk is not a sex pest.


Sex pest or not, the one image of him with his hair undone actually would make him look like he could of been on a registry. Then again, some hairstyles won't work well with certain faces.



Orange//Net said:


> Sebastian Sexpestyzk
> In other news,
> http://archive.md/1x8SH
> 
> ...


Don't forget, he's also still sperging over PDP.



Because surely it must be some victim cult and not some outlets grasping at straws when they think a mistake on PDP's part (the shout out to E;R or playing briefly with a RabbiShekel on Counter Strike) is proof of Swede Man trying to be Nazi man.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 12, 2018)

He said this about people to the right of him without the slightest hint of irony.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 12, 2018)

If Humble Bundle ever does another smut bundle, I'm sending him every game it offers.

Dude's clearly pent up.


----------



## c-no (Dec 12, 2018)

The image @Orange//Net  posted got this as a response.


 
Yeah 8 years old yet not much had really changed with the appearance of the German owl. If Julesy thinks posting an image means "owning" it's best to back it with some words like "InnerPartisan Sex Pest" since that managed to rile Seb during his feud with Brote.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 12, 2018)

Orange//Net said:


> https://archive.md/1x8SH/1e79b7b71b634fe8fc06d975e1fa215abb94a331.jpg



dude looks like thunderf00t but with slightly less fucked up head size to neck girth proportions.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 13, 2018)

Orange//Net said:


> Sebastian Sexpestyzk
> In other news,
> http://archive.md/1x8SH
> 
> ...



....He looks like Cuck Norris.







Do they breed these fuckers in vats now?


----------



## c-no (Dec 13, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> ....He looks like Cuck Norris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only difference: Seb isn't doing that open mouth soyboy look.


 
And if he takes any time at this point to sperg on these pics being doxing, he's leaving out the fact these images are all in public post.

In other news: Seb spits on the grave.




He then responds to someone not liking the suspension. How long before someone says there's something of an irony to it since Seb always bitched about Jack siding with the Nazis.



I find the hot take funny when considering Seb bitched about Jack. Lo-Ping's ban differed from Seb due to the latter telling one guy to dangle while the former was "pics on sexuality".


 
Just to say with all this abuse of the reporting service: it wouldn't be surprising you get tards on the sides of Lo-Ping and 0uterPartisan (as Seb calls himself) using said reporting service to take down their enemies.


----------



## Brain Problems (Dec 13, 2018)

It all makes sense now! No one can run game on Sebastian if all his big gay online rivals are banned arbitrarily from twitter for joking about wanting to see an eFriend's dong! Soon the only person capable of owning him online will be his most formidable foe... his own balding bespectacled bearded beta sex-pest self. 

Sebastian, Zoe ain't giving away blowies to complete nobodies on twitter like you, honey. Best you can do is sneaking a kiss from the giant garden gnome that is Jake Alley as a good-boy reward for defending their honour.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 13, 2018)

"Ha ha, this fool got banned for breaking the rules, fuck 'em."
"But Seb, didn't you get banned for breaking the rules?"
"... Shut the fuck up."


----------



## Racist Trash (Dec 13, 2018)

c-no said:


>




I know seb has brain problems from his interactions with Brote but what does this shit even mean? Brad has nothing to do with choosing the twitter rules, is he implying that gamergate related people all became one person and forced Jack to change the rules where reporting people gets them banned?


----------



## c-no (Dec 14, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> "Ha ha, this fool got banned for breaking the rules, fuck 'em."
> "But Seb, didn't you get banned for breaking the rules?"
> "... Shut the fuck up."


Considering the rules and bans, one wonders why he couldn't just simply switch to Mastodon. That place is less likely to have the GG spergs he loathes. Probably also has his homeboy Matt Myers as well.



Racist Trash said:


> I know seb has brain problems from his interactions with Brote but what does this shit even mean? Brad has nothing to do with choosing the twitter rules, is he implying that gamergate related people all became one person and forced Jack to change the rules where reporting people gets them banned?


Brad complains that Lo-Ping's was done by a faulty system and Seb tries to stand on some high ground as a means of burning Brad because said system managed to get someone Seb didn't like banned. While the individuals involved can no doubt be GG autist on either sides, it may as well be funny to see Seb sperg when Lo-Ping comes back, either on an alt or the account that was suspended gets that ban lifted.

Now for more tweets of 0uterpartisan.

Laci Green is helping the fascist.


 

Followed by trying to do a hot take.


 

What he essentially responded to.


 

"Own Ess Jay Dubs". More like failing to realize that maybe the Banana had put up with some shit within the group but hey, gotta make a hot take on what the Deutsch thinks is an "anti-SJW".


 

I wonder how many game journalist actually get death threats and how much of it is Seb just thinking of shit that reinforces his train of thought that gamers are more than just autistic spergs.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 14, 2018)

c-no said:


> Laci Green is helping the fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laci and that Banana person are both infinitely more left wing than Sebastian, who isn't left wing, but is actually just an angry sex pest trying to be woke as a shield.


----------



## c-no (Dec 14, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Laci and that Banana person are both infinitely more left wing than Sebastian, who isn't left wing, but is actually just an angry sex pest trying to be woke as a shield.


The most left Sebastian would be beyond looking like Cuck Norris as @Jaimas mentioned would be communist, at least from seeing all the tweets Sebastian makes about capitalism.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 14, 2018)

c-no said:


> The most left Sebastian would be beyond looking like Cuck Norris as @Jaimas mentioned would be communist, at least from seeing all the tweets Sebastian makes about capitalism.



Dude's a wannabe authoritarian.

He strikes me as the type that just wants to be calling the shots, regardless of his political position. He could just as easily be alt-right and acting the exact same way.


----------



## Next Task (Dec 14, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> Dude's a wannabe authoritarian.



It's very common in SJWs. For all their objections about the patriarchy and wanting to bring down the system, it becomes very clear that their problem isn't with the concept of a hierarchy, just that they're not on the top of it.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 14, 2018)

Sebby is an interesting case. I originally wrote him off as being akin to Dobbybear or Moviebob, since he has many, if not _all_ of the same traits (hates video games despite being a gamer himself, excoriates others for things he enjoys but pretends not to, relentlessly attacking on behalf of the usual suspects even when it doesn't make sense) - however, closer inspection reveals a number of core differences between other cows in the same circles, and correspondingly, how others in that circle react to them. 

Angry Autistic German Shinji, for example, is equally rage and hate-filled, but chooses his battles negligably more carefully and has no real agenda beyond the fight and bloodying the e-noses of his enemies. Nora is similarly toxic, but has more e-charisma and focuses more on tearing others down over her own mediocrity than she does about actually accomplishing or improving anything. Jake Alley is in it because he thinks he can get something out of it. 

Unlike the above, however, there's a tangible sense from his actions that he wants, more than anything else, _power_. He wants _control_. A cursory look at his Twitter feed shows that he fucking _fantasizes_ about being able to take out his critics and push his own agenda, regardless of how others feel about it, which is fucking ironic considering that he's a white man who believes he has the god-given right to talk for and over legitimately oppressed voices and bitches about white supremacy while contributing to it.



 

Everything he does in his internet slapfighting is to try to prove himself in the eyes of his contemporaries. While this isn't all that different from other cows that do this I've already discussed in this post, he does differ in that he's been such an unrelenting _asshole_ about it that he's eaten multiple banhammer swings, and he's made absolutely clear that he wants the power to excise anything he doesn't like from not only Twitter, but from existence _entirely_. He is _proud_ of this. Even when he gets called out by his own side, he's recalcitrant and spiteful, declaring himself the TRUE and HONEST warrior for virtue whilst others are insufficiently hardcore. This while losing basically every e-fight he engages in, of course.

The bittersweet irony, of course, is that _everyone knows what he is, and what he's after_. If he ever had the opportunity, he would first ban the "big names" in opposition to Social Justice, and then anyone who even _tangentially_ disagrees with his cult of personality. Once that was done, he'd turn his sights on the apostates to his religion (Laci Green and IMC would be the first ones to go), followed by anyone on his side he saw as insufficiently submissive to the cause, until he was the self-proclaimed king of shit mountain. Pretty much everyone around this sees it, which is why none of the high-level members of the usual suspects wants anything to do with him.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 14, 2018)

Hasn't lo-ping been banned like four times now on Twitter? Dude will probably be back, and I'm sure Seb will be there to impotently rage at him when he does.


----------



## c-no (Dec 14, 2018)

Seeing how OP shows there's a reddit, Seb still uses the IP handle while on Reddit.
https://www.reddit.com/user/innerpartisan

@Feline Darkmage, can we get an update on the title btw? He is using a different handle by the name of 0uterpartisan.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 14, 2018)

c-no said:


> Seeing how OP shows there's a reddit, Seb still uses the IP handle while on Reddit.
> https://www.reddit.com/user/innerpartisan
> 
> @Feline Darkmage, can we get an update on the title btw? He is using a different handle by the name of 0uterpartisan.



> Zero effort trolling on various anti-SJW and/or pro-GG subreddits
> Doesn't even get get the dignity of a response in most cases
> Also posts in anti-GG communities
> Still doesn't get a response


----------



## mrdk_04 (Dec 14, 2018)

c-no said:


> Seb's had his account on a temp lockdown again. He also calls a Youtuber a Nazi. I'll leave the channel here for anyone to decide if they're even familiar with this E;R guy.
> View attachment 612055



I'll likely crosspost this once I catch up to the "PDP=Nazi"-thread but this'll do for now.

I've watched E;R's videos since his inception and generally like his content.
Thus, I can safely state the following:
- edgelord
- propensity for using racist & nazi jokes
- definitely an anti-sjw (although not affiliated with like-minded people, skeptics or otherwise)
- autistically picks apart the writing of cartoons, movies and games he hates
- posts smaller meme videos (2016 election, memeing on Steven Universe)
- had 2 instances before this when his videos were taken down on YT (Reniggins part 4, Get Out review)
- meticulous & fast-paced editing

Quality of his content aside, the multiple articles noting his transgressions are mostly correct in what they state.
E;R featured Hitler's speech (unedited), made insensitive black jokes, posted an anti-semitic video on his second channel, made sexist jokes, referenced alt-right/nazi myths, etc.
There is other offensive stuff that the journos covering him left out, but these are his most egregious "mistakes".

Understandable why some might be turned off.
Frankly, you can be offended by these things and not be a total SJW or sperg whatsoever.

The crux of the matter is whether E;R behaves likes this ironically or unironically.
To that end, the following screenshot is constantly presented as evidence.




Personally, I'm not convinced he's a genuine alt-righter or white nationalist.
E;R's definitely right wing and clearly borrows material from /pol/, alt-right sites and the like.
He might just be shitposting as the "I would assume" would indicate (coincidentally, all articles quoting this line leave out the aforementioned phrase), not to mention that this is a well-known persuasive tactic, which would fit his style of humour.
Then again, he could just be hiding his :powerlevel:, who knows.

Point is, people presume this guy is an ebil natsee because they are easily offended, not because there is any concrete proof of him actually being one.


----------



## c-no (Dec 15, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> Dude's a wannabe authoritarian.
> 
> He strikes me as the type that just wants to be calling the shots, regardless of his political position. He could just as easily be alt-right and acting the exact same way.


Considering wannabe authoritarian, it wouldn't be surprising if he unironically ever posted about who or what would deserve the gulag.

Also, more tweets about him trying to dunk:
Seb needing his gamer dunk fix.


 

A response to a some journalist in the form of a GG joke that may as well be overdone.




An attempt at dunking on gamers for being hypocrites or something because PewDiePie. Surely it's not like one doesn't want PDP dipping into politics while also getting tired of news site that could be doing nothing but clickbaity articles on him. Nah, gotta say its cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 15, 2018)

The fact that he struggles for double-digit likes brings a spark of joy to this long-dead heart.


----------



## c-no (Dec 15, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> The fact that he struggles for double-digit likes brings a spark of joy to this long-dead heart.


To get more digits, he'd have to get back that four digit follower number he use to have. Not going to happen when considering how many that use to follow have abandoned Twitter.


----------



## Brain Problems (Dec 17, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> The fact that he struggles for double-digit likes brings a spark of joy to this long-dead heart.



Between being abandoned by all the old aGGro crew and being banned multiple times it's almost impressive he gets the amount of attention he does but there's always a low-rent market for goony takes on pathetic gamers. It's just too bad that his shtick is stale and he's a white male sex-pest so nothing he's posting is remotely interesting. It also doesn't help too that most of the socjus crew has moved on so he's almost like the guy who was sort-of popular in high school that never did anything else and just keeps talking about ultimate frisbee when everyone has lives and careers.


----------



## c-no (Dec 17, 2018)

Brain Problems said:


> Between being abandoned by all the old aGGro crew and being banned multiple times it's almost impressive he gets the amount of attention he does but there's always a low-rent market for goony takes on pathetic gamers. It's just too bad that his shtick is stale and he's a white male sex-pest so nothing he's posting is remotely interesting. It also doesn't help too that most of the socjus crew has moved on so he's almost like the guy who was sort-of popular in high school that never did anything else and just keeps talking about ultimate frisbee when everyone has lives and careers.


The only crowd he'd likely get attention from beyond the goony takes on gamers would be the communist crowd. He does make a few tweets now and then doing dunks on Elon Musk and talking about Marx but that wouldn't be much compared to sperging at some other Twitter spergs such as his spat with Brote.

Recently with PewDiePie still having some attention, Seb has this to say:




I honestly would like to know the age demographic of PDP's audience. All this said, I like to know: how much of PDP is even Nazi beyond the E;R shout out that was all done because of just a Death Note review and some edgy joke PDP made.

Also, Seb spergs a bit on Lindybeige, a Youtuber that does videos on medieval weaponry.



I'm willing to bet Seb's saying "copied from one book" simply because Lindy has some different political views and Seb's also salty.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 19, 2018)

c-no said:


> An attempt at dunking on gamers for being hypocrites or something because PewDiePie. Surely it's not like one doesn't want PDP dipping into politics while also getting tired of news site that could be doing nothing but clickbaity articles on him. Nah, gotta say its cognitive dissonance.



Here Seb implies "gamers" are a hivemind. Despite being a gamer and not believing the things he's getting mad at two separate and distinct groups (with potential overlap, granted) saying words he disagrees with.


----------



## Brain Problems (Dec 19, 2018)

He's so fucking salty that he doesn't have a fraction of PDP's fame and money and is stuck licking the sticky remains that even the twitter communists were too proud to lap up. Sebastian wants eFame and asspats so _so_ bad, it's painful.


----------



## c-no (Dec 19, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Here Seb implies "gamers" are a hivemind. Despite being a gamer and not believing the things he's getting mad at two separate and distinct groups (with potential overlap, granted) saying words he disagrees with.


Seb's basically like an old man that complains about the youth today. Just replace youth with gamers and it all fits in well.



Brain Problems said:


> He's so fucking salty that he doesn't have a fraction of PDP's fame and money and is stuck licking the sticky remains that even the twitter communists were too proud to lap up. Sebastian wants eFame and asspats so _so_ bad, it's painful.


Seeing him try to make a dunk on Lindybeige, it makes one wonder if he can be salty to other e-celebs that don't share the exact same ideas as him.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 19, 2018)

c-no said:


> I honestly would like to know the age demographic of PDP's audience.



Everybody knows they're all 9 year-olds.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 21, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> Everybody knows they're all 9 year-olds.



I read an article where they were upgraded to 14 year olds. It was their birthday that day.


----------



## c-no (Dec 21, 2018)

Seb tries to own the gamers, this time by using capitalism. Microtransactions, I could get but clickbait headlines are more of a journalistic problem and sure capitalism can back that clickbait but clickbait itself also relies on one being lazy when they don't want to put in any effort and the like. If capitalism was more like the previous decade at least, where the worst we got was another Madden sequel, an unsurprising knockoff of COD, and horse-armor was somewhat scant, one wouldn't worry of what Seb listed beyond maybe horrible working conditions (and that last one has one wondering what sort of conditions game developers face that are shit).


 

It's bad leftism if you have some sort of criticism of Seb's leftism.


 

"What would Sam Hyde do" is a death threat.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 21, 2018)

c-no said:


> It's bad leftism if you have some sort of criticism of Seb's leftism.



He's trying to be ironic, I think?
Hard to tell with how many bad takes he unironically believes.



c-no said:


>



He says this like he just figured it out and nobody else has ever said or noticed this.


----------



## c-no (Dec 21, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> He's trying to be ironic, I think?
> Hard to tell with how many bad takes he unironically believes.


Ironic or not, remember he spergs about capitalism. It's within that tweet he tries to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 21, 2018)

Let's remember all the games that were brought to us by communism! Like Tetris!

And uh... Tetris?


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 21, 2018)

c-no said:


> View attachment 619659



Only this asshole could put up a litany of basically disconnected items and immediately come to the conclusion that capitalism is somehow to blame for all of it.

This is some fucking gopnik shit.



Meowthkip said:


> Let's remember all the games that were brought to us by communism! Like Tetris!
> 
> And uh... Tetris?



Tetris came to the west because of the sweet nectar of glorious capitalism.


----------



## Brain Problems (Dec 21, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Only this asshole could put up a litany of basically disconnected items and immediately come to the conclusion that capitalism is somehow to blame for all of it.
> 
> This is some fucking gopnik shit.
> 
> ...



This is a solid example of something awful leaking because they're all unemployable sadbrainers that sit on twitter all day and naturally feel entitled to gibmes because people who actually work are able to buy shit they want. Seb is just feeling sad because he isn't paid the FUCK YOU bucks that PDP brings in so naturally capitalism is to blame for being a boring nobody in Germany searching for twitter asspats. You'll make it there one day, Sebastian. The next "heh, gamers" post will do it, I promise.

Microtransactions are cancer but the answer is pretty simple: don't fucking buy it/pay for them. But yeah, capitalism that has brought everything he uses every day and loves closer and cheaper to him than ever before in human civilization is the real culprit. Him and Peter Coffin should get together and see who can scrounge for hotter takes on the mundane.


----------



## c-no (Dec 21, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> Let's remember all the games that were brought to us by communism! Like Tetris!
> 
> And uh... Tetris?


The only other Soviet vidya I can remember seeing were some Soviet clones of Game & Watch games. The Soviets also had their own arcade games but lets be honest: capitalism or communism, someone will try to make a video game.



Jaimas said:


> Only this asshole could put up a litany of basically disconnected items and immediately come to the conclusion that capitalism is somehow to blame for all of it.
> 
> This is some fucking gopnik shit.
> 
> ...


And it's through capitalism, we got two different kinds of Tetris on the NES.

Since Seb tried to dunk Lindybeige, Seb also chimes in on Shadiversity, saying that guy was mark for crypto-fascist.




Rational Disconnect, a anti-sjw-sjw sperg who had a failed proving grounds thread, was referring to Shadiversity but to say "no, Shad, no" would manage to make one think of a different Shad.




Also Seb tries to stills dunk Notch by saying the Minecraft man sounds like he could become the world's richest shooter.





Brain Problems said:


> Microtransactions are cancer but the answer is pretty simple: don't fucking buy it/pay for them. But yeah, capitalism that has brought everything he uses every day and loves closer and cheaper to him than ever before in human civilization is the real culprit. Him and Peter Coffin should get together and see who can scrounge for hotter takes on the mundane.


INB4 Seb or some other sperg of his cloth say that's "don't buy it/pay for it" wouldn't be enough or that it wouldn't go well with the burn that was attempted on "the Gamers".


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 21, 2018)

The thing about Microtransactions is that they don't exist because gamers want them or indeed, the overpowering majority of people buys them. It's because an infintessimally small minority - the Brianna Wu crowd - that will drop three to four thousand dollars of real-world cash on such things.

Say your game has a playerbase of around 50000 players. These users account for maybe 1 percent or so of the entire playerbase, but close to 90% of all revenue from such purchases. Those 500 players with bottomless disposable income each going full Wu for $3,000 nets the devs 1.5 million in sales through them alone, and the bigger the game's installbase the bigger the dividends they get from these sorts of purchases. 

The dudes never buying into these don't matter. The ones laconically participating when they feel like it or which do so to support the devs don't register either. It's these asshats - and _only_ these asshats - keeping this game model profitable. The problem is that you have to reach a certain saturation point to be able to reliably dip into that well, and if you fuck up beforehand (which EA and Bethesda have been wont to do), it's just not happening because the necessary too-rich-to-live shitheads won't bite.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 22, 2018)

c-no said:


> Also Seb tries to stills dunk Notch by saying the Minecraft man sounds like he could become the world's richest shooter.



This sounds like projection.

I think Seb wants to be a school shooter.


----------



## c-no (Dec 22, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> This sounds like projection.
> 
> I think Seb wants to be a school shooter.


Just put it under the pretense of "fighting fascist and fascism".


----------



## Orange//Net (Dec 22, 2018)

Ahh yes the old "my political ideology isn't shit, you're just not doing it right" argument


----------



## c-no (Dec 23, 2018)

I can't help but think Seb might be taking Trumptards too seriously.


 

Not gonna doubt there's people that think Trump does no wrong but I can't shake the feeling Seb would be taking this shit right here too seriously as a cult:


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 23, 2018)

c-no said:


> Not gonna doubt there's people that think Trump does no wrong but I can't shake the feeling Seb would be taking this shit right here too seriously as a cult:
> View attachment 621017



RIP ATrumpGirl.


----------



## Done (Dec 23, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> The thing about Microtransactions is that they don't exist because gamers want them or indeed, the overpowering majority of people buys them. It's because an infintessimally small minority - the Brianna Wu crowd - that will drop three to four thousand dollars of real-world cash on such things.
> 
> Say your game has a playerbase of around 50000 players. These users account for maybe 1 percent or so of the entire playerbase, but close to 90% of all revenue from such purchases. Those 500 players with bottomless disposable income each going full Wu for $3,000 nets the devs 1.5 million in sales through them alone, and the bigger the game's installbase the bigger the dividends they get from these sorts of purchases.
> 
> The dudes never buying into these don't matter. The ones laconically participating when they feel like it or which do so to support the devs don't register either. It's these asshats - and _only_ these asshats - keeping this game model profitable. The problem is that you have to reach a certain saturation point to be able to reliably dip into that well, and if you fuck up beforehand (which EA and Bethesda have been wont to do), it's just not happening because the necessary too-rich-to-live shitheads won't bite.


I am honestly not surprised that InnerSperg hates business because he doesn't understand it. Kind of a schoolboy mentality if you ask me.



c-no said:


> View attachment 621017


I hate to seem like I agree with Salty German Sperg, but that honestly sounds like a bot.

Nobody sane would do that IMO.


----------



## c-no (Dec 29, 2018)

neural said:


> I am honestly not surprised that InnerSperg hates business because he doesn't understand it. Kind of a schoolboy mentality if you ask me.
> 
> I hate to seem like I agree with Salty German Sperg, but that honestly sounds like a bot.
> 
> Nobody sane would do that IMO.


InnerSperg not understanding business would likely retort by either saying capitalism is literally try to kill us or making a tepid hot take.

As for the Trump tweet, anyone that would do that would either be a shill trying to signal boost to some friends or some how they think it's a good idea to thank Trump while saying "my wife died". One may as well leave the Twitter here for one to decide if it's either someone trying to hard or is legit a bot.

Sebastian tries to dunk Brote.
http://archive.md/u0hA4





Brote however responds.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 29, 2018)

c-no said:


> Sebastian tries to dunk Brote.
> http://archive.md/u0hA4
> View attachment 625915
> 
> ...



_Oh he's never gonna dance again
Brote just stuck his fist up Seb's asshole
Though Seb likes to say he wasn't owned
In the end he's still a tool_


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 30, 2018)

c-no said:


> Sebastian tries to dunk Brote.
> http://archive.md/u0hA4
> View attachment 625915
> 
> ...



Seb's projecting harder than an IMAX.

2/10, would not send him pictures of my feet.


----------



## Racist Trash (Dec 31, 2018)

c-no said:


> Also, Seb spergs a bit on Lindybeige, a Youtuber that does videos on medieval weaponry.



Wow going after Lindybeige is a new record low, the guy is as inoffensive as they come.



c-no said:


> Sebastian tries to dunk Brote.
> http://archive.md/u0hA4
> View attachment 625915
> 
> ...




I do enjoy his failings against brote, he just keeps walking into the shitposts thinking he is the smartest person alive.


----------



## c-no (Dec 31, 2018)

Racist Trash said:


> Wow going after Lindybeige is a new record low, the guy is as inoffensive as they come.


He also called Shadiversity a supporter of "crypto-fascism". Me thinks Seb just doesn't like these guys for having different political views and them saying they be for free speech would mean being for "fascism" in Seb's eyes. At least they make something worth watching or reading. All Seb does is just make crappy hot takes about capitalism and gamers.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 31, 2018)

c-no said:


> Sebastian tries to dunk Brote.
> http://archive.md/u0hA4
> View attachment 625915
> 
> ...





Meowthkip said:


> Seb's projecting harder than an IMAX.



So at some point Seb creepily asked (or harassed) some girl online for feet pictures. Thanks Seb, this lets anyone looking for your skeletons know _exactly where_ they should look; and that any future allegations of you being a sex pest involving feet are more than likely true.


----------



## c-no (Dec 31, 2018)

Keystone said:


> So at some point Seb creepily asked (or harassed) some girl online for feet pictures. Thanks Seb, this lets anyone looking for your skeletons know _exactly where_ they should look; and that any future allegations of you being a sex pest involving feet are more than likely true.


I wouldn't be surprised if Seb really had at some point acted as a creep. That said, while this can no doubt be fake, Brote does it well in using it to piss off Seb who really could just block the guy but then again how can Seb know if those he does not like aren't making a dunk on him?


----------



## Brain Problems (Jan 4, 2019)

Sebastian's thirst for eFame has no limits hence bottom-feeding on anodyne internet personalities that differ politically and a near masochistic obsession with getting his shit pushed in by a drunk shitposting canadian gamer dude. Go home and play with your kid, Sebastian.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jan 4, 2019)

Brain Problems said:


> Go home and play with your kid, Sebastian.



_He has a kid?_


----------



## Keystone (Jan 8, 2019)

c-no said:


> I find the hot take funny when considering Seb bitched about Jack. Lo-Ping's ban differed from Seb due to the latter telling one guy to dangle while the former was "pics on sexuality".
> View attachment 613823





Keystone said:


> Hasn't lo-ping been banned like four times now on Twitter? *Dude will probably be back*, and I'm sure Seb will be there to impotently rage at him when he does.



I don't follow Sebastian's impotent whining outside this thread, but I figured I'd make a note that Lo-ping did indeed come back to Twitter like nothing happened:




(http://archive.vn/Pamla)

Might wanna suck that spit back into your mouth, Sebastian.



Really he should just throw his latest ban-evading account in lo-ping's revolving grave to save Twitter some time, but then we'd miss out on him crying about getting the ban hammer again.


----------



## c-no (Jan 8, 2019)

Meowthkip said:


> _He has a kid?_


Only if pets count such as the cat he tweeted being confused by his expensive Nintendo cardboard.



Keystone said:


> I don't follow Sebastian's impotent whining outside this thread, but I figured I'd make a note that Lo-ping did indeed come back to Twitter like nothing happened:
> 
> View attachment 633935
> (http://archive.vn/Pamla)
> ...


As someone that looks at Sebastian on and off to see if there's any spats and the like that are worth showing here, the ban evasion thing is pretty funny since it gives one the idea that Seb can't get away from Twitter even though he's shown a dislike of Jack because Jack must really "like the Nazis" and all. All that said, it's funny irony when considering both he and Lo-Ping have been banned yet Lo-Ping doesn't really seem to make much of a fuss of it compared to Sebastian.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 8, 2019)

c-no said:


> As someone that looks at Sebastian on and off to see if there's any spats and the like that are worth showing here, the ban evasion thing is pretty funny since it gives one the idea that Seb can't get away from Twitter even though he's shown a dislike of Jack because Jack must really "like the Nazis" and all. *All that said, it's funny irony when considering both he and Lo-Ping have been banned yet Lo-Ping doesn't really seem to make much of a fuss of it compared to Sebastian.*



Shitposters don't take themselves too seriously, whereas whinging faggots and ideologues like Sebastian do. The internet of a decade ago was more fun because of the former, and is more tedious today because of the latter.


----------



## c-no (Jan 8, 2019)

Keystone said:


> Shitposters don't take themselves too seriously, whereas whinging faggots and ideologues like Sebastian do. The internet of a decade ago was more fun because of the former, and is more tedious today because of the latter.


Let's not forget, people like Sebastian will probably think the shitposters are actually Nazis IRL and not just some internet spergs posting dumb shit like Bowser porn.


----------



## DatSpicyBoi (Jan 30, 2019)

I think there's a connection between how obnoxious an SJW is online and how fugly they look. It seems like the ones who talk the most shit and hide their faces tend to be the most hideous.


----------



## c-no (Feb 5, 2019)

DatSpicyBoi said:


> I think there's a connection between how obnoxious an SJW is online and how fugly they look. It seems like the ones who talk the most shit and hide their faces tend to be the most hideous.


TBH, beyond the long hair and one of his selfies making him look like a possible serial killer, Sebastian isn't really the ugliest guy around. Just average looking middle age old man while also being a sort of Twitter sperg like the rest where he spergs about communism, capitalism, and gamers. More or less is like Homer was in making hot takes on someones tweet without @ them. All that said, here's his hot take about:

Gamers not liking unions for game developers. While Seb can argue about the morality of it all, isn't unionizing game developers going to have its own problems?


 

I can only assume centrism makes a middle age German angry because it means not really taking a side (yet).


 

If you condemn ANTIFA because political violence is bad, you support borders.


----------



## SiccDicc (Feb 5, 2019)

There's no job security because it's an oversaturated job market. Anyone can and will be replaced at the drop of a hat, hell, there are probably programmers waiting in India or Indonesia just salivating at the thought of game development coming their way. Getting that sweet taste of the pie.


----------



## Marche (Feb 5, 2019)

How many accounts is he on now? 
He gets banned and shows back up doing the same shit, hes been so mad about Broteam and not even bothering anyone else.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 5, 2019)

c-no said:


> Gamers not liking unions for game developers. While Seb can argue about the morality of it all, isn't unionizing game developers going to have its own problems?



As much as I am in support of unionizing workers, yes, unions always come with their own problems, and I don't know enough about the inner workings of the game industry to guess how feasible such a thing can be. It does suck that people in the industry can lose their jobs easily and can be pressured into working overtime on a project without proper compensation.

But big corporations aren't fond of unions, and it's not hard to imagine that forming one in the games industry would be extremely fucking difficult.


----------



## Brain Problems (Feb 5, 2019)

Meowthkip said:


> As much as I am in support of unionizing workers, yes, unions always come with their own problems, and I don't know enough about the inner workings of the game industry to guess how feasible such a thing can be. It does suck that people in the industry can lose their jobs easily and can be pressured into working overtime on a project without proper compensation.
> 
> But big corporations aren't fond of unions, and it's not hard to imagine that forming one in the games industry would be extremely fucking difficult.



If every anti-SJW/GGer out there came out as pro-unionizing in the game industry Seb would turn around and spin that as national socialism or something else as equally exceptional. People like Seb aren't in favour of things, they're just _against_ the things that the people they're against like. Hence his obsession with Brote that is bordering on possibly romantic at this point.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 5, 2019)

Brain Problems said:


> If every anti-SJW/GGer out there came out as pro-unionizing in the game industry Seb would turn around and spin that as national socialism or something else as equally exceptional. People like Seb aren't in favour of things, they're just _against_ the things that the people they're against like. Hence his obsession with Brote that is bordering on possibly romantic at this point.



Yeah, shows me what an idiot I am for like... considering a position he's made rather than doing what he does and shrieking like a blind animal being poked with a stick.


----------



## c-no (Feb 5, 2019)

Marche said:


> How many accounts is he on now?
> He gets banned and shows back up doing the same shit, hes been so mad about Broteam and not even bothering anyone else.


Fourth account he's on. At this point, he may as well let Brote be the target of crappy hot takes since Seb already had his shit fling with mombot and lo ping.



Brain Problems said:


> If every anti-SJW/GGer out there came out as pro-unionizing in the game industry Seb would turn around and spin that as national socialism or something else as equally exceptional. People like Seb aren't in favour of things, they're just _against_ the things that the people they're against like. Hence his obsession with Brote that is bordering on possibly romantic at this point.


One can only imagine Seb trying to find some way to dunk on gamers even if they supported unionized game developers in a market oversaturated with people that want to make electronic toys.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Feb 10, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Canada. 30,000+ tweets, 102,000+ likes. Less than 200 followers. Pinned tweet is jacking off to Chelsea Van Valkenburg from two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 337954



If Troodow (sp?) wasn't enough of a reason to scrub the hat off the top of the US, that fucker is making a strong argument for it.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 10, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> If Troodow (sp?) wasn't enough of a reason to scrub the hat off the top of the US, that fucker is making a strong argument for it.



You mean Trudeau?


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Feb 10, 2019)

Meowthkip said:


> You mean Trudeau?



If we're both referring to the clown that is currently leader there, then yes.


----------



## DatSpicyBoi (Feb 11, 2019)

The guy is still tweeting even after the allegations. Most spergs have the common sense to go underground.


----------



## c-no (Feb 15, 2019)

DatSpicyBoi said:


> The guy is still tweeting even after the allegations. Most spergs have the common sense to go underground.


Far as allegations go, if one is thinking about the accusations of being a sex pest, the one who accused him later revealed they got him mixed up with another bearded man that wears glasses. For allegations of ban evasion, Seb could really just use another site like Mastodon if he really thinks Jack loves the Nazis or could instead try to be more low key as he tries to sperg against right wing spergs.

Update 3/30: IP managed to get his account closed once again. Now he tries again with a different handle. One can only guess his spergings managed to once again get him a suspension (one can bet posting enough angry tweets to get the algorithm's attention).





Seeing as how he tries to skirt around TOS, one can guess what may of gotten his old account suspended. He could be no different from spergs on the other side in posting stuff that would violate TOS.




Still busy trying to own a group of spergs.




Like the other spergs, Seb would no doubt have some sperging on how Felix must be terrible beyond attracting some tards.




Like others, he believes we must die for us having a board on Valens, a journalist who iirc has articles always seem to keep bringing up a hashtag related to autistic vidya sperging.





Only other post of his are images of Quarterpounder and rt'ing people sperging against spergs bitching about VTMB 2 having SJW's (at this point, one can assume neither the gamers or SJW's really play). And yet none seem to sperg about the more important detail of something like "why didn't they reveal more beynd a trailer with no gameplay" or the DLC shit.


Edit: He also has a medium which doesn't really get much.

https://medium.com/@InnerPartisan/y...e-sensitive-you-must-be-somewhat-1ddfd31d5de3 
His comment on an article in which he post what sounds like either a crap poem or a crap song.

https://medium.com/@InnerPartisan/w...-desperately-needs-to-go-outside-166167df1670 
A response to someones Medium on Secret Gamer Girl. While he says someone sounds like a weirdo that needs to go outside, @GethN7 leaves a response to Seb's comment.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 30, 2019)

Spinczyk is totaly a german name...


----------



## Meowthkip (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh, he's still alive.

_Oh._


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 31, 2019)

You ever notice that these assclowns don't think _any_ rule applies to them? They'll go full tattletale over someone _else_ making an alt and coming back, but they'll endlessly create sock accounts for the same purpose. They'll Autistically pore over every single character in every tweet someone makes for even the faintest whiff of a TOS violation, and then openly violate the TOS themselves.


----------



## c-no (Mar 31, 2019)

Meowthkip said:


> Oh, he's still alive.
> 
> _Oh._


Twitter may as well be something he can not let go. One can only wonder if he actually tries to keep his spergings more on the down low as shown with the rope and pole tweet.



Jaimas said:


> You ever notice that these assclowns don't think _any_ rule applies to them? They'll go full tattletale over someone _else_ making an alt and coming back, but they'll endlessly create sock accounts for the same purpose. They'll Autistically pore over every single character in every tweet someone makes for even the faintest whiff of a TOS violation, and then openly violate the TOS themselves.


And while a person like IP or Myers thinks we're all pathetic for these screencaps, we simply gossip over the spergs due to the fact that they can't just keep their own sperging in check when they make alts. Honestly, if Seb wants to keep sperging hard over the right wingers and fascist, he could simply just join \leftypol\ and post all the hanged fascist he wants without being threatened with suspension. Then again to do that, he'd have to go to 8chan, website he thinks must be 100% fascist gooblegobble despite the fact that even with its poltard tism and all, it still has a board dedicated to lefty spergs as a sort of balance to alt-right tards.


----------



## Meowthkip (Mar 31, 2019)

c-no said:


> And while a person like IP or Myers thinks we're all pathetic for these screencaps, we simply gossip over the spergs due to the fact that they can't just keep their own sperging in check when they make alts. Honestly, if Seb wants to keep sperging hard over the right wingers and fascist, he could simply just join \leftypol\ and post all the hanged fascist he wants without being threatened with suspension. Then again to do that, he'd have to go to 8chan, website he thinks must be 100% fascist gooblegobble despite the fact that even with its poltard tism and all, it still has a board dedicated to lefty spergs as a sort of balance to alt-right tards.



Not ideologically pure enough.

... Which is ironic, since Twitter still allows plenty of insufferable right-wingers on its platform and therefore also isn't pure enough, but logic is the tool of the cis white male, REEEEEEE!


----------



## c-no (Mar 31, 2019)

Meowthkip said:


> Not ideologically pure enough.
> 
> ... Which is ironic, since Twitter still allows plenty of insufferable right-wingers on its platform and therefore also isn't pure enough, but logic is the tool of the cis white male, REEEEEEE!


The best Twitter does is have spergs on both sides come on to bitch at Jack for being a Nazi loving scum bag and a lefty cuck that hates white people. And Sebastian here managed to sperg a few times about Jack loving the Nazis even though Seb himself may as well of simply just ticked off some boxes in the algorithm during his attempts to own fascist and people he perceives as fascist..


----------

